# Words or phrases people say that drive you insane?



## Hawkeye (Mar 13, 2007)

Mine:

I've siad it once I'll say it again: I hate it when people confuse Astronomy with Astrology. Those are two very different things!

And one more is: This has my skin crawling- when people say "These ones" or "those ones"

WTH? No no no - why can you not just say something like: Why do you not try THESE out? The ONES here happen to be very good.

Grrrrr


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 13, 2007)

supposably.
aks. (ask)
expresso.
What it do?
git r dunnn.
mis-using the I/me pronouns.
there/their/they're misuse (online).
idk
where r u?
b4
y?
baby momma
baby daddy
baby mama drama
whuddupcuz?


----------



## Bernadette (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm with Shimmer on "aks" instead of ask.

I really don't like when people say "You know." or "You know what I mean?" at the end of every sentence. Speak with some conviction!

A friend of mine brought around this girl last summer that kept saying "gnar gnar" as in gnarly and it filled me with incredible rage, along with everyone else I know.

I can't stand when people that have never been to southern California, or people on tv try to talk like "surfers" and say things like "surfs up dude" and "totally bra." I've lived three blocks from the beach in San Diego 99% of my life and no one here says those things! Grrr.

There is some word that my brother always ads an "s" to and my boyfriend does it somestimes too and it really bugs me. I'll remember it later.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Mar 13, 2007)

Anything at all remotely grammatically incorrect from anyone that is older than a middle schooler. I have a mental red pen that works overtime.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Mar 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hawkeye* 

 
_ 
WTH? No no no - why can you not just say something like: Why do you not try THESE out? The ONES here happen to be very good.

Grrrrr_

 
because that doesn't make any sense. ..I said that sentence out loud and honestly,it sounds confusing to me. 
I dunno.
I do agree however that "these ones" sounds .. well.. stupid. 
I say "these" or "This one" 


I cant stand when people say :
"Late" Instead of Later.
acrost. instead of across.
may-sure instead of Measure.

I agree with Bernardette too with the "you know" thing.. Some people take it to the extreme
Girls that use the world "Like" 20 times in once sentence. It sounds cliche but IT HAPPENS

or when people say "Olden days" or "olden Times"


----------



## *Stargazer* (Mar 13, 2007)

Also, the insertion of random letters into words they don't belong in. Like Shimmer's "expresso" example.

And "these ones" is my mother's biggest pet peeve. Because it's redundant.


----------



## Ms. Z (Mar 13, 2007)

I agree with both of you on "aks"

OK, here goes...

He/she loveded it. 
I will throw you w/this (they mean: I will throw this at you) 
I dated someone who said, "Yes thats better, but this is betterer"  I almost pulled my hair out trying to get him to understand that if something is better than the other, it's the best (did I make sense?).  For example: This is good, this is better and this is the best.  He still insisted he was right.....dumped him. 
it no matter (ex co-worker) 
"I have my friend".  How old are you? It's 2007, no one says that anymore.  And besides, its never been my friend, I get horrible PMS! 
people who say, my baby/child is 3 going on 4.  Why do people feel they have to explain that? Is their some strange condition where people just skip a few years?


----------



## claresauntie (Mar 13, 2007)

"I'm going to the Walmarts."

How many Walmarts will you be visiting?


----------



## Beauty Mark (Mar 13, 2007)

I hate poor grammar and mispronunciation, as well as general misuse of words. Here are some other gems I can't stand: 

"Young professional"- It's the new cliche phrase that my friends use. It annoys me, because what does it mean and why does that make something worthwhile?

Anyone who slips in a foreign phrase or word to sound cultured: Sure, there are some great foreign phrase that are a part of the English language, but using words that have perfectly suitable equivalents in English seems ridiculous. It especially bothers me when the person doesn't really know the language

Generally, anyone who uses words and doesn't know what they mean or how to use them properly: I once worked with a girl who said "galls" when she meant gall. She meant it in the noun sense, too. It annoyed me to no end, particularly because she thought that she was so smart.


----------



## Corien (Mar 13, 2007)

I hate all the text speak going on on some boards. For example:

lmao i find it hard 2 read im sure evri 1 does bt no1 can get enuf lmao



I actually copied that from another board, so I didn't make this up


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Mar 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 

 
_
[*]people who say, my baby/child is 3 going on 4.  Why do people feel they have to explain that? Is their some strange condition where people just skip a few years?
[/list]
_

 

I really hate that.
I also hate when people say "Oh shes 37 Months old!".. you can stop counting in months after the first year in my opinion.


----------



## xbeatofangelx (Mar 13, 2007)

saaaallllllllllll mon, when its pronounced the L

and coupon, when its pronounced Q-pon.

but I enjoy pronouncing things wrong on purpose, like quesadillas, and gnome (with a hard g)


----------



## *Stargazer* (Mar 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corien* 

 
_I hate all the text speak going on on some boards. For example:

lmao i find it hard 2 read im sure evri 1 does bt no1 can get enuf lmao
_

 

No matter what board I am on, if I come across a post written like that or lacking paragraph form, capitalization and punctuation, I skip reading it and move on to the next post. I don't need to give myself a headache just trying to decipher what someone is trying to say.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Mar 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xbeatofangelx* 

 
_
but I enjoy pronouncing things wrong on purpose, like quesadillas, and gnome (with a hard g)




_

 
hahaha!! I do that too..  with  Jalapeños ..Or words with silent letters at the beginning like knock, or gnome(mentioned above) but only sometimes. with friends and being silly. aka-People who will understand.


----------



## ..kels* (Mar 13, 2007)

aghhh when i ask my friend what we should do/where we should eat she always says "i'm easy!!".. AKA she doesn't care & i can decide. it drives me NUTS!! i've never met anyone besides her who thinks it's appropriate to say that in general conversation.


----------



## Annie (Mar 13, 2007)

- Like someone already said, adding "s" to the end of words that are not plural. I have two friends who do this, and I swear, if I hear "Annie, can I borrow your makeup*s*?"(NO!) or "I'm going somewhere*s* tonight", I am going to explode. One of those friends also refers to a phone as "tefalone"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- When people say "I did good" instead of "I did well."

- The misuse of the word "ignorant. Similarly, the use of the word "crucial" to mean intense or crazy. 

-Expresso (admittedly, I used to do this, but now that I know better, I hate hearing other people doing it).

- Following up every statement you make in class with "...I guess?" There is a kid in my English class that does this every time supplies an answer, and everytime I want to shake him and yell "You are intelligent! You got the answer right! Stop second guessing yourself!"


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_I really hate that.
I also hate when people say "Oh shes 37 Months old!".. you can stop counting in months after the first year in my opinion._

 
Actually, developmental  charts run by the month until 3 or 4 years of age.
And the development of a child is so rapid, there's a vast difference between a newly turned three year old, and a three year old about to be four.


----------



## Bernadette (Mar 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_acrost. instead of across._

 
Ah this was the one I was trying to think of! For some reason I thought it was something else. My god this bugs me to no end. "Acrost" is not a word!!!


----------



## moonrevel (Mar 13, 2007)

My biggest thing is using "hook up" to refer to having sex.  Maybe I'm just getting old, but, in my day, when I "hooked up" with a friend at the mall, I met her at the mall, I didn't have sex with her at the mall.  Consequently, I cringe when people use that term.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Mar 13, 2007)

You'uns...As in "you'uns going to the mall?"  It's an evil more ridiculous than version of "ya'll".  "Ya'll" is kind of endearing; you'uns?  Not so much.


----------



## Raerae (Mar 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corien* 

 
_I hate all the text speak going on on some boards. For example:

lmao i find it hard 2 read im sure evri 1 does bt no1 can get enuf lmao



I actually copied that from another board, so I didn't make this up_

 
I read that just fine =(  lol

srsly, learn2text...


----------



## lara (Mar 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claresauntie* 

 
_"I'm going to the Walmarts."

How many Walmarts will you be visiting?_

 
My dear husband is in the habit of calling Subway 'Subways'. How many sandwich bars will we be visiting today, dear?

One of my in-laws refers to her mobile phone (cell for those playing along in the US) as her mobil phone, as in the petroleum company. _It drives me up the freakin' wall._


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Mar 13, 2007)

when drawling = drawing. THERE IS NO 'L' IN DRAWING!

excape.

I have a friend from Omaha who says "mines." Ex. "Yea I have to go to mines Dad's house real quick" I've also heard "yourns" for "yours"

I really hate when people say "I don't know what to tell you" after a convo.
Just because I'm telling you a story or something doesn't mean I expect you to give me advice. Can't I just share? 

edit to add: My cousin pronounces "peel" like "pill." feel = fill. it goes on. ick.


----------



## Tyester (Mar 13, 2007)

" Are you having fun yet?"



To which I want to ask: " ARE YOU HAVING A PROBLEM WITH YOUR EYE AFTER I STAB YOU IN IT!"


----------



## *Stargazer* (Mar 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_One of my in-laws refers to her mobile phone (cell for those playing along in the US) as her mobil phone, as in the petroleum company. It drives me up the freakin' wall._

 
This one is funny because American pronounciation of "mobile" is just like "Mobil" while the the Brit/Aussie version is more like "moh bayhl". Plus we have a Mobile, AL which is pronounced differently as well.


----------



## Deirdre (Mar 13, 2007)

My big beef lately is "premature aging".  How the hell does one prematurely age?  You're the age you are.  

Misusing "good" and "well", "poor" and "bad", and "few" and "less".  Saying "poor optics" instead of "it doesn't look good", and "you don't have all the facts" to replace "I don't have an argument to counter your points."  Yes, those last two are media/politics related, and make me want to lunge into my television set to eviscerate the person uttering such phrases.


----------



## Tyester (Mar 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Deirdre* 

 
_My big beef lately is "premature aging".  How the hell does one prematurely age?  You're the age you are.  _

 
Usually it's in reference to looks. You can look like your "prematurely aging" by looking older than you actually are.

Smoking can cause it, along with certain illegal drugs, too much sun/tanning, and anything that can harm the skin.


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 13, 2007)

When I worked at NORDSTROM, I hated to hear people say NORDSTROMS. I would always hear, "I work at _NORDSTROM'S_.." I would look at them like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, "NORDSTROM'S St. John Dept.? MAC Counter? What?" The store's name is NORDSTROM. People would do the same thing to Lerner, before it bacame NY&CO. There's no "S", people. 
I hate WalMark, Credick...and all the other random t-turned k-ended words.
I had a co-worker that used to say "Sephoria" instead of "Sephora".
I used to hate hearing the NOPD spokesman describe criminal attacks...."The suspect then *produced* a weapon, believed to be a glock and began firing." It just irked me!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Mar 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_When I worked at NORDSTROM, I hated to hear people say NORDSTROMS._

 
OOHHH!! what about "Victoria secrets" ....its like...You idiot read the freaking sign! you have the S in the wrong place!!


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_OOHHH!! what about "Victoria secrets" ....its like...You idiot read the freaking sign! you have the S in the wrong place!!_

 
Yes!! 

Another one....my mama would always order from the fast food restaurant like this, "Can I please get a cheesburger and a large fry?"...
I would always tell her, "One day, they're going to give you one, long French fry."


----------



## Bernadette (Mar 13, 2007)

I forgot about this one until I was in costco just now... "My bad." Ugh it just bugs me! I heard an older gray haired gentleman of all people say it. Grrr.


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 14, 2007)

LOL Ladybug, I must drive you crazy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was never good with spelling. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really only have a big problem with people confuse words. Or do something I always do on here- end a sentence with a preposition.

Ie:
Let me find where he is at.


----------



## Tyester (Mar 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_When I worked at NORDSTROM, I hated to hear people say NORDSTROMS. I would always hear, "I work at NORDSTROM'S.." I would look at them like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, "NORDSTROM'S St. John Dept.? MAC Counter? What?" The store's name is NORDSTROM. People would do the same thing to Lerner, before it bacame NY&CO. There's no "S", people. 
I hate WalMark, Credick...and all the other random t-turned k-ended words.
I had a co-worker that used to say "Sephoria" instead of "Sephora".
I used to hate hearing the NOPD spokesman describe criminal attacks...."The suspect then *produced* a weapon, believed to be a glock and began firing." It just irked me!_

 
HAHA, I say that one. Although I can make the distinction that it actually isn't spelled that way.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Mar 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hawkeye* 

 
_LOL Ladybug, I must drive you crazy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was never good with spelling. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Occasional words never really bother me. I have to look words up sometimes to make sure I'm spelling them correctly. But when I really can't figure out what a majority of the words are supposed to be, I just don't even try. It gives me such a headache.


----------



## sharyn (Mar 14, 2007)

"Are you asleep yet?" - now what if I answer with yes?!

I dont know if it counts, but I hate it when people type lIKe ThIs aLL ThE TiMe... THAT COUNTS FOR CAPS, TOO. 

when people type "your" when they actually mean "You're" 
"your stupid" 
"Is that you're new purse?"- grrrrrrrr.
I am not english nor american, lord knows I misspell lots of things (as a matter of fact I write most of my posts with a dictionary by my side) but still - it's not like you have to be Einstein to know the difference.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Mar 14, 2007)

The worst?

"How are you today?"
"I'm good"

No, you're not.  You're WELL!  I work with people who have their Ph.Ds and I come across this every single day.  

You can be good at *something*, but I hate when people say, "Ugh...I don't feel good."  Ok, so you are lacking in your tactile sensations.  Poor thing.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Mar 14, 2007)

_*Ha..My husband is always saying Ex-presso.  This really drives me mad...I try to tell him "No...it's ES-PRESSO!!!  It never helps.

One thing I am always wanting to correct is when someone says "boughten"...Example:  "I had boughten three dresses for the show".  NO.  It's BOUGHT...You BOUGHT three dresses...

I also hate when I read text, and (among many other grammatical/spelling error which drive me crazy) the person whose text I am reading doesn't space after the end of a sentence..Ex:  "I went to MAC today.I looked around but could not find what I needed."  Please, space twice at the end of every sentence....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Let's face it; everyone from time to time makes errors in spelling/grammar, etc...But don't the people who make the worst errors ALL THE TIME *_*see*_* that they are wrong when reading other people's posts/documents, etc?  That always kills me...I guess they don't care, or don't pay attention...Oh well...gives us all something to complain about
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_


----------



## claresauntie (Mar 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kimberleigh* 

 
_The worst?

"How are you today?"
"I'm good"

No, you're not.  You're WELL!  I work with people who have their Ph.Ds and I come across this every single day.  

You can be good at *something*, but I hate when people say, "Ugh...I don't feel good."  Ok, so you are lacking in your tactile sensations.  Poor thing._

 
THANK YOU! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am doing well today, by the way.


----------



## claresauntie (Mar 14, 2007)

This kind of thing drives me crazy. I just got this email at work:

"That’s fine with me,  Dave not here today so please help your self."

Where do I start?


----------



## Ms. Z (Mar 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kimberleigh* 

 
_The worst?

"How are you today?"
"I'm good"

No, you're not. You're WELL! I work with people who have their Ph.Ds and I come across this every single day. 

You can be good at *something*, but I hate when people say, "Ugh...I don't feel good." Ok, so you are lacking in your tactile sensations. Poor thing._

 
(hangs head down in shame) My son corrected me on this last week.


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 14, 2007)

I posted a thing on deep thoughts because #1 it was funny and #2 it waswhat we were talking about but with all the bruhaha going on I didn't want to put it on here but maybe I can get shimmer to delete it-

There is this thing that Neil Boortz did with his buddy Royal Marshall. 

It's funny as hell because you have one woman talking like a lot of americans do and then you have royal, a very articulate (spelling?) man reapeating the exact same thing she said- just in a very calm manner. 

Called Boo Got Shot
I'm sorry this is so funny. I'm so going to hell for this. 
But I laughed so hard at this. 
You MUST listen to ALL Of it.

From Boortz:
http://www.ebaumsworld.com/2006/07/boogotshot.html


----------



## Bernadette (Mar 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hawkeye* 

 
_Called Boo Got Shot
I'm sorry this is so funny. I'm so going to hell for this. 
But I laughed so hard at this. 
You MUST listen to ALL Of it.

From Boortz:
http://www.ebaumsworld.com/2006/07/boogotshot.html_

 
Sweet jesus. Speaking of words or phrases that drive you nuts, it sounds like she has nuts in her mouth. No, not that kind sickos! The "poli"???? That was hilarious.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Mar 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_I really hate that.
I also hate when people say "Oh shes 37 Months old!".. you can stop counting in months after the first year in my opinion._

 
I heard George Carlin complaining about that... 
" When I ask how old your toddler is, I don't need to know in
months. "27 Months." "He's two," will do just fine. He's not a cheese.
And I didn't really care in the first place "


----------



## Kimberleigh (Mar 14, 2007)

Good lord, that audio was the funniest thing I've ever heard.  I guess if I believed in hell I'd burn right there with you!  LMAO!


----------



## Kimberleigh (Mar 14, 2007)

I could do this all day.  I'm a grammar/spelling queen...online and IRL.  

"alot".  It's "a lot"  2 words.


----------



## sexypuma (Mar 14, 2007)

Oh lord, i hate it when people write prolly when they mean probably. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .


----------



## medusalox (Mar 14, 2007)

I'm guilty of that whole 'ending sentences with prepositions" thing. I actually didn't know I was even doing it until I read about it somewhere online. It's a midwest thing, and that's where I'm at. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I couldn't resist.)

My boyfriend says "I seen" all the time. Like, "I seen a dog yesterday.". It grates on my nerves! You saw the dog, you didn't seen it. 

I also have a friend who routinely mispronounces words. I think she uses the words to appear more intelligent, but it backfires. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hate when people do that. I've learned to not correct them, because when I do, I come across like a supreme bitch. Ehhh. Just this week she has mispronounced 'ingenue', 'empathy', and 'mentality'....or in her case, 'in-jen-you', 'ihmpatty', and 'mantality'. I cringe.


----------



## lara (Mar 14, 2007)

Ending sentences with propositions is actually a part of perfectly acceptable modern English. It's a 'rule' left over from when linguists were hell-bent on making English conform to Latin grammar rules, even though English follows a completely different set of grammar patterns.

You'd be hard-pressed to find a modern English language expert who believes that propositions are still a sin; mostly the rule is thrown around by grammar nazis who haven't updated their knowledge.


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 14, 2007)

now I feel loved. I've just been called a grammer nazi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




now i will have to call my professor up and tell him he's a grammer nazi too


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 14, 2007)

Quote:

  That was hilarious.  
 
 Quote:

  Good lord, that audio was the funniest thing I've ever heard. I guess if I believed in hell I'd burn right there with you! LMAO!  
 
The funniest part in all this is apparently the radio station got a huge response from it about how hilarious it was but there was a few who started screaming that Boortz and Royal were racist etc. 

Well Boortz mentioned it on the air and he said that it was hilarious because those people throwing the huge fit- well- Royal actually is black and so the people had no ground to stand on. LOL

I love Royal- he is HILARIOUS


----------



## Peaches (Mar 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kimberleigh* 

 
_The worst?

"How are you today?"
"I'm good"

No, you're not.  You're WELL!  I work with people who have their Ph.Ds and I come across this every single day.  

You can be good at *something*, but I hate when people say, "Ugh...I don't feel good."  Ok, so you are lacking in your tactile sensations.  Poor thing._

 

Why can someone not be good? I don't get this one..


----------



## Beauty Mark (Mar 14, 2007)

It's a moral thing. You can be "good" or "bad." It's also an adjective vs. adverb thing.

Technically, you can account for yourself that way, although most people mean that they're doing well.


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 14, 2007)

Have y'all ever heard anyone say "sunt" as in "sent"? OMG....


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 14, 2007)

Yup! And I have heard crick instead of Creek 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's SO common here. LOL


----------



## Annie (Mar 14, 2007)

I just thought of another one that makes me want to claw my eyes out:

"I quitted my job."

"She was casted in the musical"

NO! You _quit_ your job, she was _cast_ in the musical!

Just looking at that fills me with incredible, white hot rage.


----------



## kradge79 (Mar 14, 2007)

My grandma has a habit of calling the Endocrinologist the Indoctrinologist...my mom and I like to joke about what grandma will be indoctrinated on today.

There are also some Southern phrases that drive me crazy such as:
 "Love on" ie my cat is loving on me, said to me by my now husband, I didn't want to ask exactly what he and the cat were doing)

 "Fixing to" (ie I'm fixing to turn 8 or I'm fixing to go to the store, both phrases I have heard...You aren't fixing to do anything, you are actually going to do it!)

"Cut" (ie cut the lights on or cut left at the stop sign...what?!?!).  I'm from Illinois and we don't say crazy things like that.

I also have to second sexypuma on the prolly thing...that irritates me more then I can say. As does aks, libarry, and mixing up good and well.


----------



## ximperfect_onex (Mar 14, 2007)

My most over used pointless phrase:

"...you would."

or:

"... oh my God you would."

My friend and I were goint to get plates so hers said "OMGAWD" and mine "U WOULD" so when we parked next to each other... haha. Yeah, we are dorks.

=]


----------



## macslut (Mar 15, 2007)

I have not heard most of these.  I am getting quite an education.  Here is mine:

Preggers.  As in "we are preggers." Folks, we are adults.  "We are pregnant." or "I am pregnant".  The latter is my favorite as it saounds like the woman still has an identity away from her husband.  

Besides, a post with alot of internet jargon (already mentioned) not much else makes me insane.


----------



## User34 (Mar 15, 2007)

ya'll 
HOLLA
shorty
VE-HI-cle  ( I work in a car dealership and i hear them say that all the time)
gon'  ( as in gon do it- gon get it- )


----------



## ximperfect_onex (Mar 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macslut* 

 
_I have not heard most of these. I am getting quite an education. Here is mine:

Preggers. As in "we are preggers." Folks, we are adults. "We are pregnant." or "I am pregnant". The latter is my favorite as it saounds like the woman still has an identity away from her husband. _

 
LOL. I will admit to having used the word preggers- which eventually evolved into Prego, much like the spaghetti sauce?


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 15, 2007)

Poo for Shampoo. Drives me NUTS.


----------



## macslut (Mar 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ximperfect_onex* 

 
_LOL. I will admit to having used the word preggers- which eventually evolved into Prego, much like the spaghetti sauce? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
*macslut runs screaming from the room*


----------



## *Stargazer* (Mar 15, 2007)

"We are pregnant" kills me. If "we" are pregnant, why am *I* the only one with a rapidly expanding ass, heartburn and excruciating rib pain? Why am *I* the only one who has to randomly stop what I'm doing to barf for no good reason? "We" sure as hell aren't pregnant.


----------



## Holly (Mar 15, 2007)

I hate when people make up names for things. Like at work I always have people asking me where the deoderant is, or what would be good for their like 7 year old daughter, but they say "Where's the pit sticks?" "I need some stinkum for my daughter" I mean WTFFFFFFF its DEODERANT. Half the time I don't know what you're asking for!!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Mar 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Emma_Frost* 

 
_I heard George Carlin complaining about that... 
" When I ask how old your toddler is, I don't need to know in
months. "27 Months." "He's two," will do just fine. He's not a cheese.
And I didn't really care in the first place "_

 
hahaha!! "hes not cheese" .thats hilarious, Im going to have to look that guy up. Is he a comedian?


----------



## Peaches (Mar 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_It's a moral thing. You can be "good" or "bad." It's also an adjective vs. adverb thing.

Technically, you can account for yourself that way, although most people mean that they're doing well._

 


I still don't get it! I must be stupid. I think that one would be bordering on pedantic. But yeah. I'll leave it.


----------



## SChotgurrl (Mar 15, 2007)

That Boo Got Shot had me laughing soooooo hard!! If you like that one you should see this one. It's also on ebaum's world and it's called "Ghetto Delta." It basically entails just about every single annoyance we've mentioned in this thread!!!

http://ebaumsworld.com/2006/06/ghettodelta.html


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_hahaha!! "hes not cheese" .thats hilarious, Im going to have to look that guy up. Is he a comedian?_

 
Yes. George has been doing stand-up forever. He hella (ahem...very) funny.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Mar 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Peaches* 

 
_I still don't get it! I must be stupid. I think that one would be bordering on pedantic. But yeah. I'll leave it._

 
I'll try one last time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you say you're good, you are saying that you're well-behaved. LIke if you say, "What a good kid!" you're commenting on behavior vs. state of being.

If you say you're well, you are doing fine (emotionally/physically). Normally, when someone asks how you are, they're more interested in how you're physically/emotionally doing than if you're an upright citizen


----------



## MACForME (Mar 15, 2007)

I must join in.
Some things I hear that are just maddening:

Ahem:

*I gots it!
*We's goin'-
*I's is- or - We's is, what happened to I am or We are?
*She done got preganant (preg A nant) did we forget its pregnant?
*Its My birFday (when yo mama done birf'd you?)
*wuzzgood ma?
*My car was stoled / Someone stoled it. Oh, so your car was stolEN? Or someone stole it?  UGHHHHHH!!!!
*Its worser-
*We's droved to da bar. We's? Droved? 

Yes, I live in NJ, and the worst thing about it is everyone thinks we say JOISEY.. We don't.  We do have obvious accents.. The only place that has an issue with the letter R is New England.


----------



## Katura (Mar 15, 2007)

Anyone who add's "Your mom.....blah blah blah" as a come back. 

"That's what she said" In response to ANY comment about something being large/big/etc. My boyfriend does that every once in awhile, and it drives me nuts.

"Like" 5 times per sentence. I had a class my senior year of highschool, and we always got on this girls case about it. She raised her hand one day and I swear she blurted out 'like" 16 times before she was done. My friend and I then started a tally for everytime she said it.

Aks - ask. I mean seriously?!

My boyfriend says WARSH. 
Him:"I'm going to WARSH my car today!" 
Me: "What exactly does WARSHING mean?? Are you going to go to WARSHINGTON DC afterwards?!?!"

Over use of LOL, LMAO, BRB, ROFL, ...etc. in AIM, boards, whatver. I just get tired of it.

"What up ma?!"  Who is ma? What's wrong with what's up or what's going on?

Anyone who says shorty, shawty, or anything of the similar meaning a good looking girl. Sounds dumb.

I notice when things are spelled incorrectly like it's my job...and it drives me nuts when I make a mistake.

When people do not understand the difference between two, to, too, there, their, they're, write, right, bored, board...etc.
I have friends who constantly email me with "I'm board" and I'm thinking, oh really?! When did that happen???

I could go on and on...and I probably will later.


----------



## medusalox (Mar 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katura* 

 
_Anyone who add's "Your mom.....blah blah blah" as a come back. 

"That's what she said" In response to ANY comment about something being large/big/etc. My boyfriend does that every once in awhile, and it drives me nuts._

 
I am guilty of saying both of those. However, I only use them at totally inappropriate times, after totally inappopriate sentences. I also use them together...."That's what your mom said."

It probably irritates the hell out of everyone I talk to. I should really stop doing that.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Mar 15, 2007)

"A whole nother"- It should another whole, even though that I don't care for the sound of that. I prefer "entirely different", but YMMV


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katura* 

 
_When people do not understand the difference between two, to, too, there, their, they're, write, right, bored, board...etc._

 
This drives me so nuts!!! It's really annoying on MySpace or anywhere on the internet, really....Seeing crap like, _"They can't see me.....There blind!!!"_ just kills me! How the hell do you have the whole alphabet in front of you as you type and you still can't pick the right letters?!?! And, I hate how people cover it up and dismiss it as, "It's online.....who cares?". The people that have to read it and think you're a dummy 'cause you can't spell everyday words.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Mar 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macslut* 

 
_Preggers.  As in "we are preggers." Folks, we are adults.  "We are pregnant." or "I am pregnant".  The latter is my favorite as it saounds like the woman still has an identity away from her husband.  _

 


Gawd, I HATE that! _Preggers_? Sounds like some time of orientation. And "we're" pregnant? No. Just 'cause the guy contributed to half of the fetus doesn't mean he's pregnant too. The woman is pregnant, not the couple. 

I hate _prego_ too. No, I am not a spaghetti sauce brand. 


It annoys me when people forget the apostrophe in a word or type two words for one word & vice versa: "your self", "alot", "youre", "theyre", "any ways" (when they mean anyway), etc. 


All variations of the term of endearment, _baby_ which includes: "Beb", "Beh", "Behb", "Buh", & "Babes"


----------



## Raerae (Mar 15, 2007)

My biggest pet peeve?   People that get annoyed over stuff like this =p


----------



## moonrevel (Mar 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_I'll try one last time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you say you're good, you are saying that you're well-behaved. LIke if you say, "What a good kid!" you're commenting on behavior vs. state of being.

If you say you're well, you are doing fine (emotionally/physically). Normally, when someone asks how you are, they're more interested in how you're physically/emotionally doing than if you're an upright citizen_

 
I'll add a bit more here, if I may, to make this good/well thing as clear as mud on every level of the argument. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Grammatically, "good" is either a noun or an adjective (a modifier of a noun), while "well" is either an adjective or an adverb (which modifies a verb/action).  Saying something like "shoes are good" is correct, because "good," used here to mean desirable, directly modifies "shoes" via a linking verb, "to be" (conjugated here as "are").  However, if you like how the shoes _fit_, you would say, "the shoes fit well."  "Well" modifies the verb "fit," not the shoes themselves.  Saying "the shoes fit good" makes no sense because "good," as an adjective, cannot modify a verb/action (cannot modify the verb "fit").

The biggest problem with saying something like "I am doing good" is that the only way "good" makes sense in this sentence is as a noun, because it cannot modify the verb "doing" as an adjective.  If you tell someone that you are "doing good," you are telling them that you are doing something beneficial for society like curing cancer or feeding the homeless (which are "goods" performed for the common welfare), because "good" can only be a noun here.  It is not modifying the noun "I," so when you say "I am doing good," you think that you are modifying "I," but you are not.  You are techically using it as a noun, saying you are doing _something_.

You say you are "doing well" because "well" is an adverb and can modify the verb "doing," thus "well" describes the quality of the "doing" or "feeling," or whichever similar verb you use.  You can also say "I am well," because "well" can also be an adjective, modifying "I" via the linking verb "am," much like "good" modified the shoes above.

The point that Beauty Mark is making about saying "I am good" is more a question of the meaning of "good" itself.  "Good" in this sense is, in fact, grammatically correct, as it is doing its job as an adjective and modifing "I" via the linking verb "am."  However, it's the definition of "good" that is the problem.  "Good" as an adjective to modify a person usually refers to them being morally upright, well-behaved, or benevolent, so if you say that you are good, you are technically saying that you are a "good person," not that you feel fine.  "Well" is a description of health, which is what someone is inquiring after, essentially, when they are asking you how you are doing.  They don't generally want to know if you are benevolent when they ask you that.

I hope that helped _someone_.


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 15, 2007)

its ok i get annoyed at people who get annoyed over stuff like this


----------



## MACreation (Mar 15, 2007)

I hate when people say, "payback's a bitch"......after you do something to offend them or upset them, but not so much. It's kinda dramatic and overexaturated. They say that a lot where I live.


----------



## Raerae (Mar 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hawkeye* 

 
_its ok i get annoyed at people who get annoyed over stuff like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yah well i get annoyed at the fact that you get annoyed because i got annoyed.


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 15, 2007)

It would be really really funny (in a sick twisted warped way) if we decided to go crazy and fill up this thread with how we get annoyed at how the other gets annoyed


----------



## Raerae (Mar 16, 2007)

The fact that you suggested filling up this thread with you getting annoyed because  i get annoyed that you got annoyed at me for getting annoyed makes me annoyed.


----------



## IcesUltraGlam7 (Mar 16, 2007)

I Hate the words *Awesome* highly overused I hate the word *Uber* Ikkk  and I can't stand it when someone uses the lords name in vain as a curse word GD. GRRR  Those 3.... Can't Stand!!!!!!! 

Can't think of any phrases right now just words..Sorry gals thread asks I just thought I would share mine


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 16, 2007)

Metrosexual. I don't know why but that word annoys me
so does moist. I cringe everytime i hear it.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Mar 16, 2007)

_*I heard this being said the other day:  "ValenTIMES Day"....Can't you see?  Is it not clearly written out in every supermarket, drugstore, department store during this time?  It's ValenTINES Day!!*_


----------



## Kimberleigh (Mar 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Peaches* 

 
_I still don't get it! I must be stupid. I think that one would be bordering on pedantic. But yeah. I'll leave it._

 
It's improper grammar so it's not "pedantic". 

Borrowed this information from a grammar info site: 

Good is an adjective. It tells what something or someone is like. Generally it is used before a noun or after a linking verb.

Examples: That was a good game.
Harry is good at math.

Well is generally used as an adverb. It tells how something is done. It is generally used after an action verb.

Example: Harry does Math well.

Note that well may also be used as an adjective meaning "in good health."

Example: I don't feel well today.


----------



## little teaser (Mar 16, 2007)

i hate when people say Gawd or hawt.... WTF


----------



## PomPoko (Mar 16, 2007)

Not really words or phrases as such, but I really hate DOUBLE NEGATIVES. Oh they do my head in...Whenever I hear the song "No Scrubs" by TLC I generally want to smash my head against the wall. 

I also had a lecturer at university who said "y'know" all the time. My personal favourite was when he said "...and its just something that you know, y'know?"


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Mar 17, 2007)

FINNIN AND FIXIN!. 
Why do ppl think that is a good substitute for "i'm going to".


----------



## mzcelaneous (Mar 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *little teaser* 

 
_i hate when people say Gawd or hawt.... WTF_

 
I'm guilty of that! *hides in shame*


----------



## mskitchmas (Mar 17, 2007)

I dont get to worked up about many of these, but the one that makes me bonkers, (even when i do it) is...

uuuummmmmmmm.
um
uhm.

there's um a woman um at work um who um says it um after um every um word.

ARGH!


----------



## little teaser (Mar 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mskitchmas* 

 
_I dont get to worked up about many of these, but the one that makes me bonkers, (even when i do it) is...

uuuummmmmmmm.
um
uhm.

there's um a woman um at work um who um says it um after um every um word.

ARGH!_

 
this is a lil off topic, but i like your avater and i love tool


----------



## MACreation (Mar 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IcesUltraGlam7* 

 
_I Hate the words *Awesome* highly overused I hate the word *Uber* Ikkk  and I can't stand it when someone uses the lords name in vain as a curse word GD. GRRR  Those 3.... Can't Stand!!!!!!! 

Can't think of any phrases right now just words..Sorry gals thread asks I just thought I would share mine_

 

The Lords name in vein PISSES me off as well.......I might almost say it sometimes, but i spit out, "oh my f*ing..shit" .......or "jesus ...ugh f*"

I correct myself, I hear it so much i started almost saying it


----------



## faifai (Mar 17, 2007)

- Hecka. Hahaha. It's a San Francisco/San Jose word, everyone from around there says it and I giggle.
- I's, we's, they's, instead of I'm, we're, etc.
- preggers, prego. preggers reminds me of chiggers (ew) and prego is spaghetti sauce.
- aks, expresso. I used to be a relay operator and would have to type verbatim what a person was saying. eventually I got annoyed with having to correct voice phone users and would write "hey i wanna axe u something." the deaf person would be like "axe me? what did i do wrong?"


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Mar 17, 2007)

I forgot "grip" and "gank"

grip = a lot (similar to hella, lol faifai! hehe)
gank = steal, or mess up ex: Dang, he totally ganked my car keys! or He ganked his performance.

savage or sav. as in "That chick rocks, she's a total sav!" GOOD GOLLY MISS MOLLY I HATE IT.


----------



## Bec688 (Mar 28, 2007)

Someone said it before, but I also can't stand when people say "I seen it".

A similar one, when people say "I done it" or "I done this" instead of, I did it or I did this. It drives me mental. My ex used to say "I done it" all the time, I wanted to inflict pain on him every time he said it


----------



## Bernadette (Mar 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katura* 

 
_When people do not understand the difference between two, to, too, there, their, they're, write, right, bored, board...etc._

 
These have to be the biggest ones for me. They absolutely drive me nuts and I notice them all of the time. I had a MAC traning yesterday and in some of my paperwork "you're" is used when it shoul dbe "your" I was appalled.

I have to say that whenever I am going to weld I announce "I'm fixin to weld!" I went to an automotive school in Alabama for a little while and the guys would announce that on a regular basis and it reminded me where I was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## VeronikaJ (Mar 28, 2007)

This is a wonderful topic. I hope that everyone who is reading it can learn a little something at the same time as they are venting.

My pet peeves in regard to word misuse...

-"Me and Bill", etc. It's always going to be "Bill and I" or "Bill and me"!

-The *misuse of the word "irony" or "ironic"*
Example:
"Isn't it ironic that it's raining on my wedding day?"- No that's not, actually
*A good example of something ironic would be a fire station catching on fire and burning to the ground.  I think a lot of people use "ironic" or "irony" when really the said statement was merely a coincidence.*

- Last pet peeve: writing "alot" instead of "a lot". They are two words, write them as such!


----------



## silverblackened (Mar 28, 2007)

"Please revert to me if you have any inquiries."

ARGH.


----------



## NutMeg (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm pretty much the queen of pet peeves, so as I think of more I'll keep adding them to this post. 

Ok, I have had a best friend for six years, and all that time I have been trying to teach her this simple lesson. You lend someone something, and they borrow it from you. YOU DO NOT BORROW SOMEONE SOMETHING!!!!! It just kills me when she says, "Oh and Anna borrowed me her car."   )(&()*$#&Q)(#*&$)(&)([email protected]#&$)*&#!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!

^Oh and I know this is going to bother some of you, but I deemed it more appropriate than actually typing out what I was thinking.

Ex instead of es... like in especially, espresso, etc.

When people call someone who is a wimp, a pussy. Why is my genitalia used as an insult??

When gay is used as an insult. It just encourages descrimination. 

And this isn't really a phrase, but it drives me insane when people text in public, while you're talking to them, at work, where ever. The person right in front of you is more important that the person on the other side of the phone!


----------



## ginger9 (Mar 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *little teaser* 

 
_i hate when people say Gawd or hawt.... WTF_

 

Well I used Gawd instead of God because I don't like using the lords' name in vain. As for hawt, don't used that I just say hot.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Mar 28, 2007)

UGH.
"Preggo" or "Preggers"...having a baby should not be confused with spaghetti sauce, just say pregnant. Also I hate when people spell it "pregnate."
"Hecka" so that they aren't "cussing" to say "Hella."  Hella's back enough, dont make it worse.
People come into my store asking for "toilet water" fragrance, instead of eau de toilettes, it makes my stomach turn.


----------



## ginger9 (Mar 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_UGH.
People come into my store asking for "toilet water" fragrance, instead of eau de toilettes, it makes my stomach turn._

 












 that's just too funny I'm in stitches right now


----------



## VeronikaJ (Mar 29, 2007)

Ahhhhh..... I just thought of another one!

Please never use the word "anyways" *IT IS NOT A WORD*!
However, the word "anyway" is a word and is perfectly acceptable


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 29, 2007)

+ Ax - If anyone wants to "ax" me something, I stop listening.
+ Expresso - God that gets on my nerves.  Expresso sounds like a bus service, not a drink.
+ Supposebly instead of supposedly
+ Reckon' 
+ Fixin' 
+ Ain't 
+ Y'all - But I think that those last 4 are because I am a NW girl, so I didn't grow up around them.
+ Yous guys - God, that makes me insane. 
+ I also agree on the "You know what I mean" at the end of a sentence.  It is OK to use occasionally, but other than that, it just sounds so insecure/p*ssy.
+ Misuse of than v. then
+ I spent way too much time around British English in my family and abroad and it has impregnated itself in my grammar and spelling.  So I am always getting corrected on words that are proper....just not on this continent! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



+ I worked with a woman who said something like "err" when she was saying what we would pronounces as "our".  The first time she said it, I asked her what she was saying and she got all irritated with me.  She said, "That's how I've always pronounced it."  WTF?  Ummm OK, it's wrong, but apparently you're happy with that! I used to write my fives backwards when I was a wee one learning my numbers, but I made through that, so good luck on the "err" thing!

+I know this a dangerous thing to say around here, but I hate the term "lippies" and "piggies"  SORRY!


----------



## kimmy (Mar 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_+I know this a dangerous thing to say around here, but I hate the term "lippies" and "piggies"  SORRY! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i hate that too haha. the one thing that drives me the most insane is adults using baby talk. i hate that. 

[rant]
and i HATE the word "cali," dammit. i abhor that. especially when people SAY it. if you type it, okay (that's still lazy) but i can kind of understand the abbreviation, but to SAY it?! is it really THAT much effort to say "fornia" at the end?!
[/rant]


----------



## iamlelilien (Mar 30, 2007)

"I could care less." If you COULD care less, you must care at least a little bit. If you COULDN'T care less, you don't care. A few months ago a guy said this at school. The conversation went like this:

Him: Well, I could care less.
Me: I couldn't. *keep in mind I was sitting behind him and I wasn't even part of this conversation, he was just talking to a friend*
Him: What?
Me: What?


----------



## queenofdisaster (Mar 30, 2007)

expecially
or
valenTIMES day.

freaking morons!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Mar 30, 2007)

oh! oh! and the word SNACK. it just sounds so gross.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Mar 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *queenofdisaster* 

 
_expecially
or
valenTIMES day.

freaking morons!_

 
I have a friend who STILL calls it ValenTIMES at 23 years old. .. it drives me nuts!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Mar 30, 2007)

PROLLY for PROBABLY. It's sad when people don't even know their native language.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 30, 2007)

I forgot about Daylight Savings Time.  I hate that!  It is daylight saving time.  Daylight Savings sounds like a sale or a bank.


----------



## Raerae (Mar 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_"Hecka" so that they aren't "cussing" to say "Hella."  Hella's back enough, dont make it worse._

 
Haha...

And Hella is the best word ever ;(


----------



## glamdoll (Mar 31, 2007)

You know what really grinds my gears? ( haha family guy)

I use to work at a pizza parlor so
My pet peeves are :

PIPzza

Pixa

PICzza!

UGH!

how hard is it to pronounce?


----------



## glamdoll (Mar 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_UGH.
"Preggo" or "Preggers"...having a baby should not be confused with spaghetti sauce, just say pregnant. Also I hate when people spell it "pregnate."
"Hecka" so that they aren't "cussing" to say "Hella." Hella's back enough, dont make it worse.
People come into my store asking for "toilet water" fragrance, instead of eau de toilettes, it makes my stomach turn._

 
haha OMG I had NEVER heard that word!
Preggo
Until one of my friends asked me 
"are u preggo?''
and I was like "wtf is preggo?"
then she told me, and I told her
"Yes, I am prengNANT" haha


----------



## sharyn (Mar 31, 2007)

Britni or Britany instead of Britney.

ITA on the piggies and lippies. Pigments and Lipsticks. UUUGH.

Namedroping. Of any kind.
"Ooh, have you heard that shanna and trev are back together?" - like you hang out with them every damn sunday.

When people refer to their Louis vuitton bags as "Louis" or "Louis v's" 
"Is that you're new Louis?" (an example that features as well the monstrosity of Brand name abbreviations as the misuse of "your" and "you're") - prepare to get a dropkick in the face from me.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Apr 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sharyn* 

 
_Britni or Britany instead of Britney.

ITA on the piggies and lippies. Pigments and Lipsticks. UUUGH.

Namedroping. Of any kind.
"Ooh, have you heard that shanna and trev are back together?" - like you hang out with them every damn sunday.

When people refer to their Louis vuitton bags as "Louis" or "Louis v's" 
"Is that you're new Louis?" (an example that features as well the monstrosity of Brand name abbreviations as the misuse of "your" and "you're") - prepare to get a dropkick in the face from me._

 
My cousin's name is Britni.  We all joke that her mom got lazy lol


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Apr 5, 2007)

^^Nothing's worse than the idiots who brag about their bags, but pronounce the S in Louis.


----------



## flowerhead (Jul 4, 2007)

I have a friend who if she dislikes something says 'I hate this/that' Hate is a very strong word and sounds stupid if you use it for trivial things.
I have an american friend who says 'z' 'zee' It sounds wrong. She also says 'project' with an 'oh'..I also find it very strange that American people spell colour 'color' You don't pronounce it co-loor, so why spell it that way?


----------



## Dizzy (Jul 4, 2007)

We say 'color' because to us, it is "col-Er", if we had the "u" in it it would be closer to "co-loUr" with the emphasis being on the u rather than on the second "o".  At least that's how it is when I say it- but I also have a very stereotypical NY accent (ie: I tawk, say 'tree' instead of three, and say "er" on words that end in "a").


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 4, 2007)

I used to work with someone & while telling a story this is what she said, "The bullet glazed his arm & they are going to have to flea bargin"..........hello??? WTF....this same person also called a cul-de-sac a COVA-SAC.


----------



## flowerhead (Jul 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dizzy* 

 
_We say 'color' because to us, it is "col-Er", if we had the "u" in it it would be closer to "co-loUr" with the emphasis being on the u rather than on the second "o".  At least that's how it is when I say it- but I also have a very stereotypical NY accent (ie: I tawk, say 'tree' instead of three, and say "er" on words that end in "a")._

 
Oh right, thanks for clearing that up for me hehe


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Jul 5, 2007)

--"You better aks" or "ass somebody"---It's _ask_, three letters. Can you not spell it or are you dyslexic? And how did our conversation change from me needing to ask her something to me having something to do with her ass?
--"Seen" instead of saw - "I seen it happen"
--My husband, who is from New York, likes to say "draws" instead of "drawers". He asks me if there's any sock in the draws and I reply, "No. After folding the laundry, I put the socks in the drawERS."
--"Baffroom" instead of bathroom or any other time someone pronounces "FF" in place of "TH", like nuffin rather than nothing.
--"He/I AIN"T got nothin"---Really? Wow.
--When my husband says radiator by saying "rad" rather than "ray"
--People not knowing the difference between
     "then" and "than"
     "your" and "you're"
     "its" and "it's"
     "there", "they're", and "their", etc.
--Anything sounding remotely like the two links that were posted earlier ("Ghetto Delta" and "Royal")
--My mom says "deRsert" instead of desert, which is rather odd. She's from Samoa (formerly known as Western Samoa), and speaks English perfectly well, until she talks about the "dersert heat" in California. lol
My list can go on as well, but that's all I can think of for now...


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Jul 5, 2007)

I point out spelling and grammar mistakes all the time! Pretty much everything that has been posted upsets me. 

In addition:

I cannot stand when people are too lazy to hit the backspace key when they're typing. I mean, a spelling mistake or mistyping a word happens to the best of us. But when your typing like this nnd you jsut cant seem to typ ethings or fix thm ... GRRRRRAH!!!

Also, it bothers me when people can't be bothered to use capitalization or punctuation (or use it improperly). It's only a small pet peeve and I certainly do not mean to insult anyone who types this way. This is how my friend types (and I mentally cringe):
im good i went to the movies with jeff, hes gonna hang out on the weekend your welcome to come so whats new with you, i heard  guys went camping mustve been fun

I find this leads to a lot of misunderstandings when it comes to the tone intended.


----------



## lara (Jul 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 

 
_I also find it very strange that American people spell colour 'color' You don't pronounce it co-loor, so why spell it that way?_

 
The U was dropped in colour/labour/etc during the first push towards American/simplified English, primarily spearheaded by Noah Webster. Waggon turned into wagon, traveller turned into traveler, so on and so on. They felt that English-English was too Latinised and wanted to pare it right back to the basics, as well as cutting out all the linguistic flourishes that were coming out of Oxford English (uses of silent u, silent b, sibilant s, accents, etc etc). Check out 'The Adventure of English' by Melvyn Bragg or 'Mother Tongue' by Bill Bryson, they go over the split between Queen's English and American English in detail without being academic or dry.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dizzy* 

 
_We say 'color' because to us, it is "col-Er", if we had the "u" in it it would be closer to "co-loUr" with the emphasis being on the u rather than on the second "o"._

 
...except that the U is silent in both American and English pronounciation.


----------



## lara (Jul 6, 2007)

'Addicting' instead of 'addictive'.

"This ice-cream is so good its addicting!"

I see this all the time and it always makes me cringe.


----------



## little teaser (Jul 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ginger9* 

 
_Well I used Gawd instead of God because I don't like using the lords' name in vain. As for hawt, don't used that I just say hot._

 
lol. how is saying god instead of gawd useing the lords name in vain, replaceing gods name with a slang like gawd is useing it in vain


----------



## Bybs (Jul 8, 2007)

I hate it when people say Satdy instead of Saturday.


----------



## AppleDiva (Dec 4, 2007)

I hate when ppl say "patteren" instead of pattern.


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Dec 4, 2007)

I hate the word Interweb for some reason. Internet sounds so much better.


----------



## Bonbonroz (Dec 4, 2007)

My roommate for 2 years always ends her sentences with "If you know what I mean?", it drives me crazy because she says it just like "I really don't think you can understand, but anyway"

And I also hate when people here say "Oh yes, France is a very romantic country". No, it's NOT. I've heard it at least 10 times a day since I arrived here (sometimes with pathetic clichés about Frenchmen and flowers... whatever).


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 4, 2007)

I hate when people say Antenna (like the tv antenna) "Ain-tan-uh" Oh my goodness. It would be acceptable from someone from the deep south who spoke in that southern drawl. Not from people who have lived in Jersey all of their lives. Thats the only word they speak that sounds southern, and it sounds so DUMB when they say it. And they think that its pronounced like that.

My boyfriend (who says ain-tan-uh) also says "zink" instead of "sink". "I was cleaning the zink earlier, and..." I'M GOING TO STAB YOU IN YOUR EYEBALL IF YOU DON'T PRONOUNCE THE S. There's no z in sink. There isn't. Why does he say that????

lol my boyfriend has also called Sephora "Sephoria". And for some reason the other day he called my Flonase (the allergy medicine), he called it my Nozzle Aids. And one day he was joking around referring to my "vaginal region" as my "craginal regions" lol. Its not something he says all the time, but it was funny when he said it. He just can't get his words right.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 4, 2007)

My grandma says coo-pon instead of Coupon. And few-ton instead of futon.

I hate Jersey slang sometimes. "Yous guys" or "where are yous going today?" I just hate it. Also it seems like everyone in Jersey has to say the person's first and last name. For example, "so yesterday I was hangin out with robbie smith and jessica" "Jessica martin?" "No! Jessica hullman" (I just made up all of those names 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Its like, why must you say the person's entire name, you must know a lot of people if you have to do that. Its very..Laguna Beach. lol


----------



## miss_supra (Dec 4, 2007)

I hate it when people say 'I could care less,' it is 'I couldn't care less.'


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 4, 2007)

i hate : hella.

ex...  these shoes aare hella sexy fool!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 4, 2007)

I hate hearing the phrase...."and your total is...."


----------



## AppleDiva (Dec 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SingFrAbsoltion* 

 
_I hate the word Interweb for some reason. Internet sounds so much better._

 

Who says Interweb?  That is too funny!!


----------



## Briar (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm sick to death of...like..the word like, 'cause its so...like... overused, y'know.   This whole pattern of speech drives me up a tree.  

I also hate it when people say "the thing is is that..."  I heard Shrub say it in the recent Iran speech.  Aaargh. Doesn't help that I can't stand the fool.  

A print pet peeve of mine is apostrophes used incorrectly.  I've even seen it in professionally printed signs and it's ridiculously infuriating.  Example: "The toy's are going to be put away".


----------



## newagetomatoz (Dec 5, 2007)

This really gets to me for some reason, but when people use 'web-speak' like BTW, LOL, LMAO, IMO, BRB, etc.  I just hate that so much!  Is it so hard to take two more seconds to say the actual WORDS!!! 

And when people make up words or use words that aren't real, like conversate, it really riles me.  Maybe it is because I have spent way too much time being an editor for my paper in highschool, but ever since I started, little things like that get to me.

Oh, yeah.  When people say "like" every other word.....there is intense feelings of anger in me.


----------



## flowerhead (Dec 5, 2007)

i hate it when people say 'fact: blahblah' it's SO annoying!


----------



## *KT* (Dec 5, 2007)

People at work say a lot of things that make me want to grind my teeth.  Many of them have been listed above.  =)

I think the phrase that bothers me the most is when one girl talks about the start of her current relationship and says, "When I got with Brett." It sound too much like he's some sort of affliction. That's not too far off base considering he's 39, unemployed, and looks 7 months pregnant from sitting around drinking mountain dew and smoking pot day after day.  *cough* Ooops, strayed off topic from grammar rant to worthless BF rant.  

Another girl used to say "Does this need typed?"  

This thread reminds me of a quiz my writer friend had on his blog.  Quiz - How grammatically correct are you?  Have fun!


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Dec 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_My grandma says coo-pon instead of Coupon._

 
<--- Also guilty of this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Haha, can I blame it on my Canadian accent?


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Dec 5, 2007)

Im so guilty of typing prolly..but i would never ever say it in real conversation. "Hey Ashley, are you coming to my party?"
"PROLLY!!" ewww that sounds so weird

And I know many people  say this but I hate  when people say hella...What the hell is that?? Soon people will just be like "what the hella?"...its just weird to me.

When people refer to dating someone as "going with" them. I've been talking to people in the past and I'm like "Yeah. I'm dating someone." then they say "oh, for realz who you go wit?" WHAT?? That includes another thing I hate..."for realz"

Or, one of the most common ones I hear...people using the repetition of a word for emphasis like "What store are you headed to?" 
"You know, the store store" WTF?!? 

Oh, and this one is more recent and I blame it on Soulja Boy. People on campus do it all the time, they'll see one of their friends or something and just be like "YOUUUUUUUUU!!" ..makes me want to knives into my ear canal. 

Last one is when people say they are going to put something "up".....ahh so annoying I hear people saying it and I honestly want to hurt them.
"Go put that toy up!" ...up where?? in the sky??...


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 5, 2007)

lol. I also don't like when people use "anymore" in weird ways. I wish I could think of an example...maybe it'll come to me. But its like the use it wrong or something


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 5, 2007)

I say "coo-pon", too. I don't really get "Q-pon". I was taught in grade school that the "cou" was pronounced as "coo".

I've stopped saying "Making groceries", though. That's a New Orleans thing.


----------



## lipstickandhate (Dec 5, 2007)

My mother insisted on saying "balslamic" vinegar instead of balsamic. Grrrrr.

People who say " Oh fudge!" or the equivalent inoffensive curse word. Why? You're obviously already thinking of the word and feeling that its appropriate for the situation. Commit to it. My dad will say "Go shove it up your ear" instead of "ass." Ummmm...

I lived in Boston for a while and the man I dated insisted on saying "draw" when referring to a "drawer." Ugh.


----------



## amelia.jayde (Dec 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipstickandhate* 

 
_People who say " Oh fudge!" or the equivalent inoffensive curse word. Why? You're obviously already thinking of the word and feeling that its appropriate for the situation. Commit to it. My dad will say "Go shove it up your ear" instead of "ass." Ummmm..._

 
i second this. why are cuss words even deemed offensive, if everyone is just going to replace them with something else that means the exact same thing? i hate "fricking," and "freaking."


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 5, 2007)

I agree with most of the above...I'm a HUGE grammar and spelling freak! There are a couple that have been missed, though. I hate it when people drop the r's in things, for example in "fo' sho'." How effing lazy are you that you can't say "for sure"? The next two I also blame on a rappers - first, anything ending in "izzle." We are not a successful rapper and even for him, it doesn't work. The other is "cint" as in, "I needs twenty-five cint. You gots it?" No, I have twenty-five *cents*, you idiot. Do you need twenty-five cents?" Oh and add to that list "gots" and "needs". It really grates at me when I hear, "Ooh, I needs that" or "I gots to get me some of those." Seriously? Last time I checked it was, "I need ___" or "I'll have to get that."

After reading all these, I can't help but think 90% of America missed the same day in third grade when we learned all this. Funny, I don't recall my class being that empty.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Annnndddd...I'm spent.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipstickandhate* 

 
_My dad will say "Go shove it up your ear" instead of "ass." Ummmm..._

 
My Grandpa says "You're a pain in ..(pause) .. Where I sit!" 

I respond with... "What... your chair?.. the sofa? recliner? what Am I a pain in exactly?" 

he just gets frustrated. hah.. 

Also . My aunt mispronounces a lot of words for being a school teacher. When I correct her she says "well you say tomato I say tom-a-toe"


----------



## labellavita7 (Dec 5, 2007)

Supposively/supposably
I don't like New York accents
(I'm sure you all hate our Boston accents)
ideer = idea (sounds like an Apple lawn ornament lol)

THE WORST THING IN THE WORLD, is when people say.....

I seen that!!

NO.  You SAW that. You HAVE seen that. Oh God it makes me want to rip them apart.  Literally.


----------



## lara (Dec 5, 2007)

Addicting instead of addictive.

"This drink is so addicting!"
No it's not, you clown. It's _addictive_.


----------



## ratmist (Dec 5, 2007)

I hate the British slang "innit" at the end of statements.  In London, I heard statements like this on the daily basis:

"I'm off to the store, innit." 

"She's well hot, innit."

etc.  Just add 'innit' to whatever phrase pops into your head.  Makes no sense, doesn't need to be there, etc.

The second peeve:  the British slang "Is it?" but pronounced "Izzz ehhhhhhht?" added after someone says something that is surprising.  For example:

Person 1:  "Sharon got off with Darren the other day."
NED reply:  "Izz ehhhhhht?" (usually with the head cocked to one side)

Drives. Me. CRAZY.


----------



## OliviaChristine (Dec 6, 2007)

One that I've been hearing lately that drives me crazy is when I hear

"I've been trying to get in touch with him, but he won't answer any of my _Texas_." 
or

"Then he _Texas_ me and says that he was sleeping!" 

Really, how hard can it be to simply say text-messages or text-message?


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Dec 6, 2007)

I hate the word ain't and when people say libary instead of libRary.  I dont know why, but those 2 drive me crazy


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Dec 6, 2007)

I also hate it when people say question before they ask you something.  For example:  Question, what color lipstick would you wear with this shirt?
Ahhh!  So annoying.  I used to work with someone that did that and it drove me crazy.  It also reminds me of Dwight on The Office and he drives me up the wall.


----------



## luvsic (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm sorry, but when girls say "like" in every other sentence (or sometimes multiple time sin the same sentence) I just want to punch them...HARD. I can understand it when it's interspersed in there sometimes, because I'm guilty of it too but I'm becoming more wary of how often I say it because I think it honestly makes people sound really unintelligent. You can always tell that I'm pissed off when that happens it's usually written all over my face. Open a dictionary, read more, do SOMETHING to expand your vocabulary so it consists of more than just one word. IDIOTS.


----------



## Jot (Dec 7, 2007)

I hate it when people say brought instead of bought such as " i brought this from the shop"

Also I think its local to where i'm from but i hate when people say "Got beat" instead of lost

But the worst for me is tret instead of treated, tret is just not a word!!!


----------



## Willa (Dec 7, 2007)

You all are so funny to read


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jot* 

 
_I hate it when people say brought instead of bought such as " i brought this from the shop"

Also I think its local to where i'm from but i hate when people say "Got beat" instead of lost

But the worst for me is tret instead of treated, tret is just not a word!!!_

 
what about 'boughten'?


----------



## wolfsong (Dec 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_what about 'boughten'?_

 
Christ, what school did these people go to?


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 7, 2007)

*shrug*
Ax = ask
exprezzo = espresso
boughten = bought
runned down = ran over? I guess?


----------



## wolfsong (Dec 7, 2007)

Sometimes I'm glad we have killer superbugs...


----------



## Holls* (Dec 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Stargazer** 

 
_Mobile, AL which is pronounced differently as well._

 

mo' bill, Al uh bam uh
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 born n raised =0)


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wolfsong* 

 
_Sometimes I'm glad we have killer superbugs..._

 
I swear...you should have to pass an IQ test to reproduce.


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Dec 7, 2007)

I hate when people say"You know what I'm saying" It's like hell no! Just say it LOSER


----------



## user79 (Dec 7, 2007)

I always thought the "I heart (whatever)" sounded really silly. Like, "Oh I heart that skirt!" UGH! Just say love, we're not texting.


----------



## mommymac (Dec 7, 2007)

I've stopped saying "Making groceries", though. That's a New Orleans thing.[/quote]

I was begining to wonder if anyone else had ever heard this phrase.  It just drives me crazy when people say that, my response has always been, "what are you going to make, we go grocery shopping the groceries are already made"


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Dec 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I always thought the "I heart (whatever)" sounded really silly. Like, "Oh I heart that skirt!" UGH! Just say love, we're not texting._

 
HAHA i say this all the time!! but I started out saying it to boyfriends when I thought it was too early for the L-word so I would just say "I heart you" but then it started to spill into normal conversation lol


----------



## luvsic (Dec 7, 2007)

oh, and I also hate when people say, "I'm fixin' to [verb here]" I don't know why, but it just BUGS me so badly for some reason.


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 7, 2007)

You completely live in the wrong place if you hate hearing "fixin'"


----------



## jillianjiggs (Dec 8, 2007)

didn't read the whole thread so sorry if these were mentioned:

1) "could care less" - no. that implies that you actually care a little bit. the expression is "couldn't care less" GET IT RIGHT. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2) "____ is love." i just hate it. "lolz GREYS ANATOMY IS LOVE!" 

3) "i seen" - i have been trying to teach my friend not to say this for YEARS. it is the most hick thing ever. "i seen this guy today" UGHUGHUGH. i tried to teach her when to say seen and when to say saw. now she has 2 different things to screw up. "i havent saw that movie yet"

oh. my. god. it's REALLY not that hard!!!!!!!

and i have to agree re: piggies and lippies, preggers, HUBBY (UGH!!)


----------



## wolfsong (Dec 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jillianjiggs* 

 
_didn't read the whole thread so sorry if these were mentioned:

1) "could care less" - no. that implies that you actually care a little bit. the expression is "couldn't care less" GET IT RIGHT. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I thought that was an American thing? It annoys me because it makes NO sense to a Brit such as myself...

Also not adding "n't" on the end of a word when they are talking in the negative - I've seen this a lot on here, and I don't understand it either. If anyone can actually explain these points, I'd love to hear it


----------



## jillianjiggs (Dec 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wolfsong* 

 
_I thought that was an American thing? It annoys me because it makes NO sense to a Brit such as myself...

Also not adding "n't" on the end of a word when they are talking in the negative - I've seen this a lot on here, and I don't understand it either. If anyone can actually explain these points, I'd love to hear it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
no, it's just laziness and people hearing it from other lazy/uneducated people and since it's one syllable less, it's easier to say, but really makes no fucking sense and it really pisses me off.

do you have an example of the no "n't"?


----------



## Ms.Amaranthine (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm going to echo the pains of a previous poster. The thing that annoys me most is.. "I could care less". Good for you, so care less. I guess some just don't realize that saying that means that you _do_ care.

Another mispronunciation that I see all the time is "might of" i.e. "I might of said that wrong". YEAH. It's _might have_.

For as long as I can remember, I've always hated "hella" and "bro". I live five miles from California and I hear them all the time. "That's hella wicked bro". That's great.. now please.. stop. Internet slang bothers me too.. i.e. PWN and IRL (In real life, as opposed to fake life, apparently). The only thing worse than seeing those used online is somebody say them to your face. "I pwned you irl, srsly lol."


----------



## prettygirl (Dec 9, 2007)

One thing that annoys me is when I've lost something, and a person asks me "Where was it last?" or better yet... "Where did you lose it at?" If I knew.. it would not be *LOST*. 

And when people say "dur" instead of "there."

Bad grammar sucks!


----------



## tara_hearts (Dec 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holls** 

 
_mo' bill, Al uh bam uh
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 born n raised =0)_

 
 That's my neck of the woods.
I like to pretend like I'm Rich Boy when I say Mobile, Alabama hahaha. He sounds like he has marbles in his mouth when he talks.


----------



## luvsic (Dec 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_You completely live in the wrong place if you hate hearing "fixin'" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Lol, and I'm stuck here for another four years too!!!


----------



## ChelsRae85 (Dec 9, 2007)

I am a very young store owner (22) and there are a LOT of things people say to me that just make me want to punch a kitten.

For one, no there is not anyone here who is older that can handle your problem.  I am the law here. If you don't want to answer to a 22-year-old who has EARNED her keep, don't shop here. Adios, cya, bye.

Two, no, there is no big strong man that can help you load your furniture. There is only me.  Yes, I am a young woman, but that doesn't mean I'm made of porcelain. I've loaded dressers with greater brain capacity than you. 

Three, no my boss is not going to fire me for playing on the internet all day. Guess what? I'm her, and I promise she doesn't mind.

I just get really sick of sexist and ageist remarks.

Also, I hate hate HATE when people pronounce President Bush as "President Boosh".  Makes my teeth hurt and my ears ring. LOLZ

Wow, I rant a lot.


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 9, 2007)

"Fumble!" (on our part) during a Dallas game. *sigh*


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 9, 2007)

^That's nothing compared to this season for us.....

_"Here are your New Orleans Saints!!"_


----------



## sitasati (Dec 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jillianjiggs* 

 
_didn't read the whole thread so sorry if these were mentioned:

1) "could care less" - no. that implies that you actually care a little bit. the expression is "couldn't care less" GET IT RIGHT. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2) "____ is love." i just hate it. "lolz GREYS ANATOMY IS LOVE!" 

3) "i seen" - i have been trying to teach my friend not to say this for YEARS. it is the most hick thing ever. "i seen this guy today" UGHUGHUGH. i tried to teach her when to say seen and when to say saw. now she has 2 different things to screw up. "i havent saw that movie yet"

oh. my. god. it's REALLY not that hard!!!!!!!

and i have to agree re: piggies and lippies, preggers, HUBBY (UGH!!)_

 





 I so agree with you're post.


----------



## PinkShell21 (Dec 10, 2007)

Oh my goodness, you guys are all too funny! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Every single one of the above pet peeves are also "MINES" haha. 

I will add that it bothers me when people say/ask, "where is she at?" or "where is it at?" and "where are you going to go?" Ughh!

Plus, I can not stand when people use the word literally incorrectly! Shite dudes it bothers me so much! I usually hear this from the younger crowd who try to sound all cool by using such a "big word!" 

Examples:

"I literally walked 10 steps to the MAC counter today" What the hell?

"I literally only had 10 seconds to put on my makeup" You either did or didn't! 

"Oh my god I feel so ugly today...literally!" Oh hell no!

Just stop it! Shut-up!!! If someone was to say, on a very rainy/stormy day, "it's literally raining cats and dogs" I would probably blast them because it would be most appropriate to say that only if it really WAS raining cats and dogs thus making such a "catchphrase" I guess you could say, make sense/have meaning...."know what I mean?"

Some people!


----------



## alexisdeadly (Dec 10, 2007)

I hate hate when people say "holla". For me, it's like scratching nails along a blackboard.


----------



## jillianjiggs (Dec 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ChelsRae85* 

 
_ 
Two, no, there is no big strong man that can help you load your furniture. There is only me. Yes, I am a young woman, but that doesn't mean I'm made of porcelain. I've loaded dressers with greater brain capacity than you. _

 





 sorry this reminds me of something that happened to me... i was a cashier at a grocery store and this old-ish woman was buying a jar of pickles. she asked if i would open it for her so that it would break the seal so it would be easier for her to open later.

i gave it a go, but it was tight. i was about to try again (i've opened enough pickle jars in my day!) but as soon as she saw me struggle the first time she said "hm. maybe you should get a _man_ to do it."

yes, my scrawny male manager will have an even easier time than me!


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Dec 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alexisdeadly* 

 
_I hate hate when people say "holla". For me, it's like scratching nails along a blackboard._

 
SO DO I!! One of my friends is in investment banking and she says all the guys she works with says "Holla" constantly and use the phrase "banking hard"....very annoying


----------



## *Stargazer* (Dec 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_"Fumble!" (on our part) during a Dallas game. *sigh*_

 
I would like to make pretty babies with Jason Witten.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Dec 10, 2007)

I hate bad grammar and spelling all around, but I really, REALLY hate it when I see it in print or on television. Don't people get PAID to prevent that?


----------



## wolfsong (Dec 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Stargazer** 

 
_I hate bad grammar and spelling all around, but I really, REALLY hate it when I see it in print or on television. Don't people get PAID to prevent that?_

 
I saw the word 'definately' in a national magazine a few days ago. Don't they have spell check?


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Stargazer** 

 
_I would like to make pretty babies with Jason Witten._

 
Pretty beautiful wonderful babies who save football games after making heartbreaking fumbles.


----------



## thestarsfall (Dec 10, 2007)

Misspellings and mispronunciations get me the worst.  I can deal with minor grammatical mistakes, but the bigger ones are rather annoying.

My best friend says some words completely wrong (but, at the same time not) just to annoy me.  They are words that don't come up often in conversation though... Ex: Drosophila, and guanine.  Yes, I am a bio-nerd.

My mother also pronounces things completely wrong.  She once said "shyringe" instead of syringe.  She also mispronounces pedestrian.

I hate it when people cannot spell psychiatrist either.  I get this on forums a lot and they think that its 'ph' at the beginning so it becomes phsyciatrist or some other horrible mutation of the word.  

However, I am completely opposite on the coupon issue.  And I would think I am totally right.  It is pronounced Koo-pon, not kyew-pon.  I would speculate that it is termed off the French coupé, meaning cut.  That is another peeve of mine, mainly because I live near Quebec; when people cannot pronounce French terms.  The word (mall) St. Laurent, does NOT have a 't' sound at the end.

Gah.


----------



## spectrolite (Dec 10, 2007)

Anything followed by "much". That is seriously just stupid and annoying


----------



## Divinity (Dec 10, 2007)

"You know what I mean?" - Yes!  You don't have to ask me every other sentence!!

and

"Like" before EVERY other frickin word! - Let's step it up a bit as we aren't in high school anymore.


----------



## frocher (Dec 10, 2007)

.....


----------



## PinkShell21 (Dec 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Stargazer** 

 
_I hate bad grammar and spelling all around, but I really, REALLY hate it when I see it in print or on television. Don't people get PAID to prevent that?_

 
Yes! I have actually emailed a museum website before telling them about their errors and whatnot, they emailed me back with a "thank you." I felt bad because they were so nice but hey...it was bothering me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and I thought of a few more:

When people say, "I love me some mac porn!" Perhaps, they say it for laughs but it's not cute! I just saw this on a page! 

Just when people ask, "Do you speak Mexican?" That is when I "bust out" my bazooka!

Make-up related: 

When people ask me if I do my own makeup. No...I don't...I hire an artist to do my makeup everyday! What the bleep man?!

If I don't know the answer to a beauty question or I am asking a customer questions and they say, "I dont know, you tell me, you're the expert!" Pulls out bazooka again.

When people ask for constructive criticism, I give it, and they get all butt-hurt about it. Or I made some skincare recs the other day on LJ and some chick got catty about it. I of course ignored it but still...calm down...just because I'm right and she is wrong! 

There are so many other things that bother me...I know some things are just insane but we are only human.


----------



## dollbabybex (Dec 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dizzy* 

 
_We say 'color' because to us, it is "col-Er", if we had the "u" in it it would be closer to "co-loUr" with the emphasis being on the u rather than on the second "o".  At least that's how it is when I say it- but I also have a very stereotypical NY accent (ie: I tawk, say 'tree' instead of three, and say "er" on words that end in "a")._

 
but i'm sure the english way is right...with the language being ENGLISH!!

i dont mean to ruffle any feathers but i cringe at the way americans say certain words such as

Aluminium...
americans say alooominum
brits say ali-min-yum

and i hate how americans have changed the spelling of certain english words.


----------



## dollbabybex (Dec 11, 2007)

i also hate it when people add a K on to

something and anything

it is NOT somefink or anyfink! aaarrrrgggghhh!


----------



## PinkShell21 (Dec 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollbabybex* 

 
_but i'm sure the english way is right...with the language being ENGLISH!!

i dont mean to ruffle any feathers but i cringe at the way americans say certain words such as

Aluminium...
americans say alooominum
brits say ali-min-yum

and i hate how americans have changed the spelling of certain english words._

 
LOL. I live in Australia now and I am constantly made fun of for this! I don't know...I do not let the Australian/English ways of saying/spelling things bother me because after all, we are from different countries and I am not the one who changed the "English" language. I guess I just hate being judged for saying "zee" instead of "zed" and spelling "realise" with a "z." I was also made fun of for saying "computER" and not "computAH"  Oh and we do spell it as ALUMINUM, it is the way it is spelled in our dictionaries so why would we say AluminIUM? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Haha, by the way I wasn't getting iffy mad at what you said as I just thought it was funny that you brought this up because I still hear this everywhere I go! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




To add again to the post...

I cringe everytime people say "Tar-jay" instead of "Tar-get!" Oh man!


----------



## jenee.sum (Dec 11, 2007)

YoU kNow WHeN pEOpLE tyPe LiKe tHiS, IT fUCkInG TakEs foRevER, ANd iT dOEsn'T MaKE tHEm aNy CoOleR. iN FAcT It MAkeS ThEm LoOK DuMB?

i know it's not a word of phrase, but FuCK SToP TypINg LiKE ThIs bEcaUSe it'S FuCkInG anNoYiNg!!!!

it also annoys the hell out of me when people say presentation like "PRE-sen-tation." I've been taught all my life that it's pronounced PRES-en-tation, so I think pronouncing it the other way sounds stupid. lol

and it's "organiZation" and "organiZe"...*NOT* "organiSation" and "organiSe"!!!!! and i've noticed that in published books too!!! urgh!


----------



## foxyqt (Dec 11, 2007)

people who type conceal*o*r instead of conceal*e*r.. AAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## PinkShell21 (Dec 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenee.sum* 

 
_and it's "organiZation" and "organiZe"...*NOT* "organiSation" and "organiSe"!!!!! and i've noticed that in published books too!!! urgh!_

 
But...it IS spelled this way in some parts of the world, it does not mean it's wrong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Read my post above


----------



## Ms.Amaranthine (Dec 11, 2007)

I have one more thing to add..

"That's just your opinion."

Yes, thank you. I appreciated that elucidation. I had no idea that something I said was *my* opinion.

Bad spelling gets to me too. One of my greatest pet peeves is the word 'definately'. It's 'definitely'. Some of my more intelligible friends even get it wrong. Text speak bothers me too. People who take the shorthand they use in text messages and apply it to the real world. "ur teh best srsly ILU 4evr".

/end complaining. Sorry!


----------



## silentkite (Dec 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenee.sum* 

 
_and it's "organiZation" and "organiZe"...*NOT* "organiSation" and "organiSe"!!!!! and i've noticed that in published books too!!! urgh!_

 
That's because it is spelt 'organise' and 'organisation' in the rest of the world. The Z is just an American thing.

Things that annoy me- 'brought' instead of 'bought'.

'Yummy Mummy' for someone who is hot/sexy and a mother. It is so overused.


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ms.Amaranthine* 

 
_I have one more thing to add..

"That's just your opinion."

Yes, thank you. I appreciated that elucidation. I had no idea that something I said was *my* opinion.

Bad spelling gets to me too. One of my greatest pet peeves is the word 'definately'. It's 'definitely'. Some of my more intelligible friends even get it wrong. Text speak bothers me too. People who take the shorthand they use in text messages and apply it to the real world. "ur *teh* best srsly ILU 4evr".

/end complaining. Sorry!_

 
I've never understood 'teh'.....Everytime I see it, I think "dyslexia must be treated".


----------



## captodometer (Dec 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollbabybex* 

 
_i dont mean to ruffle any feathers but i cringe at the way americans say certain words such as

Aluminium...
americans say alooominum
brits say ali-min-yum

and i hate how americans have changed the spelling of certain english words._

 
Like Pinkshell said, we pronounce it that way because it's spelled that way.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And like her, I'm an American who has moved down under; I'm living in New Zealand.  And although it's part of the Commonwealth, they don't use your pronunciation of aluminium.  Here, it's more like al-you-min-ee-um.  I want to laugh every time I hear it!

Languages evolve over time.  The English are just as guilty of changing the English language as everyone else, LOL.  The Old English of the Middle Ages is definitely still English, but the spelling has definitely changed.  Current British standard has either fewer vowels in words than older versions, or complete substitutions of one vowel for another. And American standard has even fewer vowels. American English tends to leave out the silent vowels like "o" and "a."  So oestrogen becomes estrogen, paediatrics becomes pediatrics, etc.

Canadian use of English is interesting to me.  American pronunciation with British spelling, usually.  But I've met some Canadians who use American spelling also.

Doesn't really matter to me which version of English people speak or write, as long as they do it properly.  I know that English is a difficult language to learn because there are so many words that sound the same but are spelled differently, and because spelling rules aren't really consistent.  I'm more than happy to let speakers of English as second, third, or fourth language slide.  But it just kills me when native English speakers who should know better don't.

I have two particular pet peeves; they are only obvious when written and not spoken.  A large number of people don't know the difference between "too" the adverb and "to" the preposition.  And "its" possessive and "it's" the contraction of pronoun and verb.  I remember being taught the difference in grammar class, probably in the 3rd grade.  So when I see university students making these mistakes, I just want to scream.

But I guess I shouldn't complain too much.  I make a decent amount of spare change proofing term papers for university students


----------



## Dizzy (Dec 12, 2007)

I hate when people say "um" or "like" every other word, especially in places where they should really know better.

In a political science course that requires debates I heard at least seven people fill their speech with things like "And um the um health care system is um like broken."  I'm stunned- shouldn't they know better by their third year of school?

"Axe" instead of "ask" drives me nuts, too.  I had a professor who had a great way of fixing that one fast.

"Professor, I need to _axe_ you..."
Professor would then drop to the ground screaming "NO! DON'T AXE ME! I'M TOO PRETTY!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollbabybex* 

 
_but i'm sure the english way is right...with the language being ENGLISH!!_

 
Meh, it's right in countries that still owe a form of allegiance to the Crown; not countries that declared their independence over 200 years ago, and then proceeded to change everything they could (including language) to reflect a new nation.


----------



## ArsenicKiss (Dec 15, 2007)

So, my understanding is that these might be hardcore Midwest things seeing as how I never hear them from anyone but my boyfriend and his family, but the ones that *REALLY* get me are:

-"Put up" when what you mean is "Put away." When someone starts talking about putting things up, my brain ultimately snaps to thinking about your gun. If he tells me one more time that he "Put up the groceries," I may have to smack him around a little. (Because, really, I didn't know that you had a holster for the canned goods, cereal and poultry. Do you need a license to carry them concealed?)

-"Needs" when you are telling me that something "Needs to be." ex. "My laundry needs done." Lexically, I have no idea what you are trying to tell me here.

I'm sure that if I sat here and gave it some thought I would come up with a much longer list of ones that bother me. I just took a course in linguistics as part of my Anthropology major in college and little things that I had let slip started to bother me again.


Oh, and I thought of a random one that just strikes me as weird. "Zee" instead of "Zed" for the letter Z. I was raised in the US, but I'm one of the first few people in my family to be born here. "Zed" just feels natural to me.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_I've never understood 'teh'.....Everytime I see it, I think "dyslexia must be treated"._

 
Teh  is just a typo. When your fingers get moving too fast and "teh" just comes right out! I do it all the time in IM's  I try and correct it when I catch it though .


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 18, 2007)

I can't stand it when people can't pronounce the word "Foyer" correctly!


----------



## newlymaclover (Dec 18, 2007)

My boss will send me a text message asking me to do a shift, I'll reply with an affirmative, and she will invariably write "gr8" in response, and it is like fingers down a chalk board for me :S


----------



## Willa (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm starting to dislike A LOT the words preggo, preggers...

Brrrr


----------



## Urbana (Dec 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ms. Z* 

 
_I agree with both of you on "aks"

OK, here goes...

He/she loveded it. 
I will throw you w/this (they mean: I will throw this at you) 
I dated someone who said, "Yes thats better, but this is betterer"  I almost pulled my hair out trying to get him to understand that if something is better than the other, it's the best (did I make sense?).  For example: This is good, this is better and this is the best.  He still insisted he was right.....dumped him. 
it no matter (ex co-worker) 
"I have my friend".  How old are you? It's 2007, no one says that anymore.  And besides, its never been my friend, I get horrible PMS! 
people who say, my baby/child is 3 going on 4.  Why do people feel they have to explain that? Is their some strange condition where people just skip a few years? 
_

 

hahaha thats so true!! i hate it too, someday im gonna say 'im 26 going 23' xD
and about betterer: he should go back to school


----------



## Hilly (Dec 19, 2007)

"Finna" instead of "going to"

and "fixin"...this is a Texas thing (sorry fellow texans) but when I moved here I was so confused...lol. 
For example: I'm fixin to be 25 in June = I'm going to be 25 in June


----------



## tara_hearts (Dec 20, 2007)

I agree with the person who said people who use "literally" incorrectly.

There was a doctor that was being made fun of on The Soup, and he proclaimed "Britney Spears is LITERALLY on a roller coaster ride to hell."

I was like wtf. Are you serious. Do you have any idea what you just said. You mean to tell me she is strapped on to a raging metal contraption that is catapulting her into the depths of hell? What a jackass.


----------



## kokometro (Dec 20, 2007)

Coupon is COU-PON 
Qwatah=quarter
For all intensive purposes = For all intents and purposes
Hispanish=Hispanic

If you get some time,  check out  freerice.com and see how your  vocabulary ranks.  I'm trying to up my score. 
By playing, you'll earn rice for people who are in need.

I hope I didn't spam by mentioning that. It's a cool game and on  topic.


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Dec 20, 2007)

it drives me insane when someone pronounces "nail" as "nell". 
i work in a nail salon and our other receptionist does it. every time i hear her answer the phone and say "tina's NELL spa", it makes me want to vomit.


----------



## mrsgray (Dec 20, 2007)

this thread is hilarious. Let me see..I have a few..

1) what it do ( excuse me..what does what do?)
2) going down yonder or up yonder ( and where exactly is that? my family is very country Louisiana and my grandmother was very big on this saying..drove me insane..but I'll give anything to hear her say it again
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
3) bwah or boi = boy
4) whaddup Shawty or say lil mama (who are you talking to?) 
5) I'm coming down there (usually from my friends on the east or west coast telling me they are coming to visit us in Texas..why do we have to be down here..like we're in hell or something ROFLOL) 
6) ignant = ignorant (this is so funny to me because I had a friend who use to say "girl you is ignant" and I would say "repeat that and let's figure out whose really ignorant" ROFLOL
7) cerea-o instead of cereal (my husband drives me insane with this..THERE IS NO O IN CEREAL!!!!!!!!)
8) not really a saying or pronounciation of a word but I absolutely cannot stand when someone is trying to make fun of, go off on or belittle someone online (whether email or message board) and that person cannot spell worth a damn! I can't even begin to understand where you are coming from or how you're feeling when I have to fill in the blanks or guess which word you are really trying to say or spell.  


ROFLOL I'm not perfect but if I don't know how to say something or how to pronounce something or even how to spell something, I just won't say it. lol I'm known for telling someone to "spell it" if they are trying to use a word they know they don't know the meaning of or especially if they pronounce it wrong..lol 

And I am guilty of saying finna or fixin' to (hey, it happens when you're raised in Texas)


----------



## mrsgray (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm back with another one...

The next person that ask me my name and I reply Katrina to which they respond "like the hurricane".... I'm going to karate chop them in their throat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dollbabybex (Dec 21, 2007)

i hate it when british people think there really cool for saying things in an american style... like mom or sidewalk etc...

do you get that the other way round?american people trying so say things the british way?


----------



## FullWroth (Dec 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollbabybex* 

 
_do you get that the other way round?american people trying so say things the british way?_

 
Yes! Oh god yes!

And it's always the people who either (a) couldn't do a British accent if their life depended on it, but they're the only person who doesn't realize that, (b) don't understand that there's more than one kind of British accent and think any old accenty-sounding pronunciation will do, or both.

I have an acquaintance who thinks that badly repeating quotes from Doctor Who (and other British TV shows that have become popular in the states) makes her super-witty and cool, but I just cringe every time, because she doesn't do it right and her British accent is SO HORRIBLE. Sadly, she's not the only one who does this, and since I myself am not British and I learned English in the US so I don't have a British accent of any sort, I don't really have any authority to tell her to STFU. Alas.

I also know some people will spell words the British way when there's a US/UK difference (i.e. colour/color, organization/organisation) because they think it makes them look more intelligent.

Sooo yeah, we definitely get a lot of people over here who think that emulating British stuff, no matter how badly and no matter how stupid it makes them look in reality, will make them look smart and sophisticated and cool. I guess it goes both ways across the pond!


----------



## PinkShell21 (Dec 25, 2007)

ugh and btw, I don't speak Mexican, I speak Spanish! f-tards! I've gone off on so many people who say this!

I have noticed this recently and it pisses me off...when people use commas and periods and the words to follow are so close together! Example: 

Hi,my name is Jessica.I go to the school of jerks!

When it should be:

Hi, my name is Jessica. I go to the school of jerks! 

There are a few people on LJ who have done this recently and I just want to blast them! omg!


----------



## tara_hearts (Dec 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollbabybex* 

 
_i hate it when british people think there really cool for saying things in an american style... like mom or sidewalk etc...

do you get that the other way round?american people trying so say things the british way?_

 
Ever heard of ......... Madonna? Wtf is up with her fake random adoption of a british accent. Lame.


----------



## iamlelilien (Dec 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mrsgray* 

 
_5) I'm coming down there (usually from my friends on the east or west coast telling me they are coming to visit us in Texas..why do we have to be down here..like we're in hell or something ROFLOL)_

 
That reminds me, once I was riding in the car with someone I know and she was on the phone with one of her grandparents in Texas and asking if they were "going to come down here for Christmas" (we live in Colorado! wtf!) I was talking in her other ear and saying "UP! Colorado is ABOVE Texas!" every time she said down.

She deserved it.


----------



## CandyKisses1018 (Dec 28, 2007)

I can not stand when people say "you want to know something? " before every sentence.. and they don't even give you time to say "no, I don't want to know anything.  SHUT UP!"


----------



## BRYNN013 (Dec 28, 2007)

"ain't" ...enough said 
"JUSS GIVVER"...stfu
"xxx is love"... just because it is not love, I am sick of it
"xxx is the sex"...ugh
"AKS"...ugh
"RUFF!".. it's called a ROOF dr phil, not a RUFF.  OOooo, not Uhhh.
"hoe bag"

OH and when people ask if they can ask you a question, as if I am going to say no before I hear teh question....


----------



## Lndsy (Feb 13, 2008)

This is hilarious!

My boyfriend says cwushin as in cushion and pellow instead of pillow.  It drives me up the wall.  And people who misspell weird.  There are exceptions to the I before E rule and that is one of them.  Also, I agree with making things plural that should not be and EX-presso (this makes me very, very angry).  I could go on..


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Feb 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BRYNN013* 

 
_"ain't" ...enough said 
"JUSS GIVVER"...stfu
"xxx is love"... just because it is not love, I am sick of it
"xxx is the sex"...ugh
"AKS"...ugh
"RUFF!".. it's called a ROOF dr phil, not a RUFF.  OOooo, not Uhhh.
"hoe bag"

OH and when people ask if they can ask you a question, as if I am going to say no before I hear teh question...._

 
Yes! It bothers me when I hear "axe" instead of ask.
Also, I hate seeing sexy being spelt as seckse.


----------



## mrheine (Feb 13, 2008)

I cringe when I hear or read the phrase, "I seen". As in, "I seen that yesterday!" Good lord.


----------



## xlakatex (Feb 13, 2008)

Ugh I hate it when people say "In any case" a thousand times!!! Its fine to use it sometimes but not every 2 minutes! I also hate it when people say "Heck yes!!" all the time its sooo annoying! Also, when people say "And what not"...ugh i dunno why but it pisses me off lol.


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Feb 13, 2008)

I don't like when those scene kids say "you know...like..." for thousand times in 5 word sentence. Ugh


----------



## Professor Fate (Feb 13, 2008)

Basically any new age MTV ghetto slang......I'm ready to kill someone. People that excessively use "ain't". People that say "bless you" after a sneeze? Who are you to be blessing someone? What if the sneezer doesn't want to be blessed much less be blessed by you? These fucking idiots that watch moron Larry the Cable Guy and say "get er done" like it's going out of style. Fuck!

I also get sick of people doing the double negative thing...for example.

"I ain't got nothing"
"you don't do nothing"
"don't know nobody"

Examples of shit that drives me crazy...


----------



## athena123 (Feb 13, 2008)

ghetto type ebonics drives me nuts. 
Feel good phrases also drive me nuts. Phrases like "We must be tolerant" towards scumbags who cause harm, or "We need to boost our children's self-esteem" when what they REALLY need to boost their self esteem is a true sense of ACCOMPLISHMENT. 

Reality show contestants who cry "But I deserve to win"! after they get eliminated. Why do they think they deserve to win? Oh, because you want it? Well then how much EFFORT have you put into it? 

And yeah, another one that gets me is the double negatives and DONE or DON'T instead of DOES


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh and another thing!!!

"There" instead of "They're" or "Your" instead of "You're" by native English speakers!

I'm not native English speaker, so maybe I should complain, because i make stupid grammar and spelling mistakes often, but come on, isn't that one of the basic things in English grammar?!


----------



## sweetface (Feb 14, 2008)

mixing up affect and effect, i.e. I had a large affect on this project, what are the side affects of this drug, is this change going to effect me?

arggghhhhhhhhh that bothers me SO MUCH, especially in textbooks and lab manuals...


----------



## astronaut (Feb 18, 2008)

"You don't need makeup"

I know I don't NEED makeup. I do it because I like it damn it.

"You look better without makeup"

Well fuck, that's not going to change a damn thing. I don't wear makeup to look pretty. I wear it because it's fun. So you know what, I'm still going to wear it!


----------



## k.a.t (Feb 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Professor Fate* 

 
_People that say "bless you" after a sneeze? Who are you to be blessing someone? What if the sneezer doesn't want to be blessed much less be blessed by you? 
..._

 
I always thought saying "bless you" after someone sneezes was just an act of courtesy/being polite? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It annoys me SO much when (I live in london and go to a state school...basically a poor school lol) and nearly EVERYONE says "I writ" (wtf?)instead of "I wrote" seriously, who invented this word??
 My friend says that a lot as well as "brung" instead of "brought"  ????????? I wasn't even born in England and i know it's brought...

Oh and one of my friends ALWAYS says aks instead of ask....it annoys me soo much. I keep telling her aswell but it's like she can't actually say it right lol


----------



## Pascal (Feb 18, 2008)

I hate when women say 

"Oh I love your hair, but my boyfriend/husband would kill me if I cut it into a bob or went that short"

Too bad for anyone who let's their man take control of their apperance


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Feb 18, 2008)

I cant stand when people say 

" (insert Noun) Is the Sex " 

This makes no sense, and makes you sound like an idiot.


----------



## nai (Feb 19, 2008)

Alot of people here say, "Ross's", instead of Ross (Ross, Dress for Less Stores).
So irritating!!!


----------



## nai (Feb 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *k.a.t* 

 
_I always thought saying "bless you" after someone sneezes was just an act of courtesy/being polite? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It annoys me SO much when (I live in london and go to a state school...basically a poor school lol) and nearly EVERYONE says "I writ" (wtf?)instead of "I wrote" seriously, who invented this word??
 My friend says that a lot as well as "brung" instead of "brought"  ????????? I wasn't even born in England and i know it's brought...

Oh and one of my friends ALWAYS says aks instead of ask....it annoys me soo much. I keep telling her aswell but it's like she can't actually say it right lol_

 
Regarding the bless you, I hate it when people can see you are about to sneeze and then squeal, "bless you!", as you are about to sneeze and then your sneeze goes away!!!!!!  And then they say sorry afterwards!  WTF!!!  Just wait until I finish sneezing first!


----------



## Rennah (Feb 15, 2009)

It annoys me when people mix up homonyms or pronouns, especially in professional publications or broadcasts:

whose/who's
there/their/they're
your/you're
her/she (I have heard these mixed up on E! news)
him/he
me/I
vein/vain
reign/rein/rain

e.g. "Her and me went to see a movie" should be "She and I went to see a movie".

The confusion with "I could/couldn't care less" is easily cleared up by simply saying, "I don't care".

Adding apostrophes where they don't belong makes me mad.

I have seen this on a menu: "Hamburger's - $5"

or 

Those dog's are annoying!

The phrase 'whatnot' is annoying with overuse.
"So, I went to get my hair done and whatnot. Then I bought some skincare stuff and whatnot."

Another peeve is when grammar is misspelled as grammer.

Also: 'hisself' is not a word. The correct word is 'himself'.

One more thing...

would of
could of
should of
might of

^ These are all wrong.

The correct term is "would have" which can be contracted to "would've," which sounds like "would of," but should never be written that way.


----------



## BestRx (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh, I have quite a lot of these but I will try to keep it short:

mines - Unless you're talking about multiple places from which to dig up diamonds or salt, the word is MINE.

'nah mean? - If you can't even get out the whole phrase, no, I absolutely do NOT know what you mean.

utilize (and utilization) - Just say "use." All those extra syllables don't make you sound any smarter.

literally - This one bugs me above all others as it's the single most overused and misunderstood word in modern American English. No, you did not laugh so hard you "literally peed your pants." You may have figuratively done so. But if you literally did, you should probably see a doctor for that problem. 

In the words of Inigo Montoya: "You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it means."


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 15, 2009)

Off the top of my head, the only word I can think of is "yinz". Ugh, I'm pretty sure it's just a Pittsburgh thing though, not sure? Anyone else hear that word being used in their area?

I remember being at my friend's house and her mom had used the word and all I could think is what does yinz mean?!!

I also hate the whole, "your pretty without make, why do you need so much?" or the "your wasting your money, you already have enough makeup" It's my life, my free will I'll do as I please lol.


----------



## mszgrace (Feb 16, 2009)

"I see how it is" grrrrrr to contempt!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Feb 17, 2009)

"I forget" instead of "I forgot"
"come with" instead of "come with me/us/her/etc"


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Feb 17, 2009)

Oh, and "Fustrated" :[


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 17, 2009)

"around 20-30 people"

Why not just say

20-30 people
or around 25

e_e


----------



## hhunt2 (Feb 17, 2009)

I hate it when people say...

"I haven't talked to you in a hot minute".

Like Myspace lingo.  I hate it!


----------



## Septemba (Feb 17, 2009)

Not a phrase per se but I really dislike it when people call others losers or idiots.


----------



## gigiopolis (Feb 17, 2009)

I really hate it when people mix up it's and its. It's my biggest internet pet peeve. 

it's = contraction; short for_ it is_
its = possessive pronoun; "that which belongs to it", where "it" is some previously defined object.

eg.
_1. It's a beautiful day today!
2. You see the mug over there? Its handle is broken.
_
PLEASE GET IT RIGHT! It kills me a little inside when I see it being used incorrectly.


----------



## anita22 (Feb 17, 2009)

^ It also drives me nuts when people put apostrophes in the wrong places. Especially to make acronyms plural (e.g. DVD's). The other day, I even noticed "it's" instead of "its" on the back of the Lindt chocolate packaging!


----------



## florabundance (Feb 17, 2009)

When people speak in psycho babble e.g.
"I'm on a journey" or "I built up all these walls, and I had to knock them down".

You don't need to speak in metaphors to help me understand how you feel lol.
Christina Aguilera does that shit in her songs ALL the time..


----------



## Septemba (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_When people speak in psycho babble e.g.
"I'm on a journey" or "I built up all these walls, and I had to knock them down".

You don't need to speak in metaphors to help me understand how you feel lol.
Christina Aguilera does that shit in her songs ALL the time.._

 
God, yes.


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Feb 17, 2009)

I generally dislike expressions.  Things like, "Don't look a gift horse in the mouth."  However, I can overlook these things the majority of the time, but one makes me absolutely crazy!  "You can't have your cake and eat it too."  For some reason when people say that I can't help but roll my eyes and sigh.  It makes me crazy!


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 17, 2009)

Right! If it's my cake, why can't I?


----------



## claralikesguts (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mrheine* 

 
_I cringe when I hear or read the phrase, "I seen". As in, "I seen that yesterday!" Good lord._

 
ugh, i'm going to kill the next person who says it..


----------



## Mabelle (Feb 17, 2009)

When people say "that's so gay" and do not mean joyous or homosexual.
I think it makes you sound like a moron and freakin ignorant as hell. We have SO many words in the english language, why not use them properly. It's incredibly offensive. I'm on a mission to "educate" people that use it. So far, it's really working (with my classmates anyways). Same goes with the word "Fag". It's offensive in all contexts (except for ciggarette), so why ever use it?


----------



## mizuki~ (Feb 18, 2009)

- "Did it hurt?" Referring to my piercings. It's a stupid question I get every day.
- "He's scary" meaning he's scared..wtf? it's the total opposite! 
- the adding an "s" to words that don't need it
- adding an "ed" or 2 to the end of words like "i askededed you a question"
- "cool beans"
- "i ain't.."
- "LOLZ FAiL"
- phrases like " i r teh amused" 
- "you straight trippin' dawg" so many things wrong with that sentence
- when people use the "N" word like it means homie or something
- "But the Bible/Oprah/Tyra/Dr. Phil says...:"

There's more, I know it! My brain just needs time to recover from all this..


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 18, 2009)

You know what I mean/ You know what I'm sayin' / You feel me?

No...I don't


----------



## ClaireAvril (Feb 18, 2009)

when people say yous guys
Cha-rono instead of Toronto (usually Torontonians say that)
over-using the world basically
sore-ree instead of sorry
yo
dude
GUY - don't call me guy please.


----------



## Septemba (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_You know what I mean/ You know what I'm sayin' / You feel me?

No...I don't_

 
I'm just sayin'!


----------



## ginger9 (Feb 18, 2009)

I've always hated when people would say "anyhoo" but then I started saying it to a guy friend because I knew it drove him nuts. Now I find myself using that word sometimes!

I can't help it, the same way I can't help eating cream cheese that's pass the expiration date. It's a sickness I know.


----------



## Septemba (Feb 18, 2009)




----------



## couturesista (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_You know what I mean/ You know what I'm sayin' / You feel me?

No...I don't_

 
I was just going to say that, but it's "Naw Meen", or "What up my N%$%@" the worst!


----------



## florabundance (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_- "He's scary" meaning he's scared..wtf? it's the total opposite! _

 
IA! I've never understood whether people do that on purpose or not


----------



## hhunt2 (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_- "Did it hurt?" Referring to my piercings. It's a stupid question I get every day.
- "He's scary" meaning he's scared..wtf? it's the total opposite! 
- the adding an "s" to words that don't need it
- adding an "ed" or 2 to the end of words like "i askededed you a question"
- "cool beans"
- "i ain't.."
- "LOLZ FAiL"
- phrases like " i r teh amused" 
- "you straight trippin' dawg" so many things wrong with that sentence
- when people use the "N" word like it means homie or something
- "But the Bible/Oprah/Tyra/Dr. Phil says...:"

There's more, I know it! My brain just needs time to recover from all this.._

 
That's some bay talk right there. lmao
_"straight trippn dawg", "n" word, "kool beans", etc._  What about "hella".

And _"Did it hurt?" Referring to my piercings. It's a stupid question I get every day. _I know what you mean... I get asked that too.  And I tell people "NO"... and then I tell them "I'm good with pain" and wink. hehe


----------



## April47 (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AppleDiva* 

 
_Who says Interweb? That is too funny!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The same people who say Internets. Ugh.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 18, 2009)

where i live all the locals have really weird words for things! they call chewing gum chuddy! what the hell?!? that's not even a word! they call everybody duck or love whihc is also very annoying! oh and if they want a sip of my coke they'll say 'give us a swag' swag????? oh dear lord!


----------



## Mabelle (Feb 18, 2009)

I HATEEEE It when people think that the signer in a band's name is the name of the  band.
IE: That Rivers' (from Weezer) is named Weezer.

Used in a sentence it would be "Ugh, i hate Weezer's big glasses. Why doesn't he get contacts. He looks like a nerd" 
Seriously, how do you think anyone's name is Weezer, or Limp Bizkit, or Nickleback, or Green Day?!?! It makes me crazzzy!!!

Or the use of the word Sang-wich as in sandwich. This should be forbidden.


----------



## Brie (Feb 18, 2009)

I hate it when people use internet speak in real life ie LOL or I LOL'D
or 
when people shorten band names to singular letters ie Lars F and the Bastards and they will say L.A.F.T.B instead ?? I don't know what the hell your talking about and neither does anyone else??? Also really isn't it more effort to do that then just say the name to begin with then you don't have to explain??

or when my bf talks like an idiot ie, that was epic, uh no it wasn't!!!


----------



## hhunt2 (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh, and I totally forgot...

_WHAT IT DO?!_
_Hell Nah._
_That shiet is wack._
_Ghetto A** Mo Fo._
_Can I tap that a**._

Those "lines" make me think of uneducated shitheads.  I guess I dated too many of them. lol


----------



## User35 (Feb 20, 2009)

mines..but not like landmines but "yeah that car is mines". or  aks..ax lol i dont know how to spell it.


----------



## nunu (Feb 20, 2009)

The word "Innit" makes my blood boil...

"He should've told you, innit?"
"i am right, innit?" arrrrrgh


----------



## Septemba (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_Or the use of the word Sang-wich as in sandwich. This should be forbidden._

 
Oh yes. I had a friend in my teens who would pronounce spaghetti as 'bisketti', I wanted to throttle her. C'mon, you're not 4.... it's not cute anymore, was it ever?


----------



## Septemba (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_where i live all the locals have really weird words for things! they call chewing gum chuddy! what the hell?!? that's not even a word! they call everybody duck or love whihc is also very annoying! oh and if they want a sip of my coke they'll say 'give us a swag' swag????? oh dear lord!_

 
LOL!!' 'Chuddy'...! My fiance is English and I have been exposed to this slang of which you speak. I remember the first time he called me duck, me: don't..!

Aussie slang doesn't me bother me, I think we probably share a lot of the same words.


----------



## ashley8119 (Feb 21, 2009)

I've heard people call breakfast "brek-fix".
And posta (for supposed to, as in "You're not posta to do that!")
And pacific (for specific, as in "I pacifically told you the rules for the game.")


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 21, 2009)

"supposably"


----------



## Mabelle (Feb 21, 2009)

fuss-trating


----------



## Simply Elegant (Feb 21, 2009)

Libary kind of irritates me.


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Feb 21, 2009)

"rediculous". RED-iculous? So not only is it absurd, but it is also a member of the warm color family?

"definatly." Definitely = Finite = Definite = Definitely. There's no A in there. At all. Ever. 

"wut." Is it really that hard to spell a four-letter word correctly? 

"boughten." Double past tense? It makes no sense. (That rhymed!)

"irregardless." Along the lines of boughten. Ir the prefix is a negative. Less is the negative suffix. It's redundant. D:<

Sorry. I'm an English Literature major. I'm a grammar nazi, a spelling officer, a dominatrix of the English language.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enigmaticpheo* 

 
_"boughten." Double past tense? It makes no sense. (That rhymed!)_

 

I laughed so hard at that one.


----------



## stronqerx (Feb 21, 2009)

Well I am hispanic so there's a lot I hear in my family that drives me crazy. 
My mom started saying sketchu instead of schedule. That eventually caught on and now everyone in my family says sketchu instead of schedule, even some family members that speak perfect english.

Bald ones for waldbaum's...how this came out? I have no clue.
Maldonals for Mcdonald's

There's probably a lot more but those are the top ones that drive me crazy lol


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Septemba* 

 
_LOL!!' 'Chuddy'...! My fiance is English and I have been exposed to this slang of which you speak. I remember the first time he called me duck, me: don't..!

Aussie slang doesn't me bother me, I think we probably share a lot of the same words._

 
the worst ones are the old men who come in my shop and say 'right then duckie!' duck is bad and duckie is terrible!!!!!


----------



## jrvt2 (Feb 21, 2009)

My absolute worst of all time: " I seen this guy..."
My ex-boss used to say that and I felt like screaming, "that's not even a proper sentence!" every time he said it...


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 21, 2009)

This is more text/online related but anything like this

SO LiiKE ii WAS TOTALii DOiiN DiiS THiiNG && ii WAS TOTELii YA!!!!!!


----------



## 06290714 (Feb 21, 2009)

great topic/post.

i can't stand when people (mostly guys) say:

-whaddup cuz
-whaddup blood
-what it do
-what it do shawty

i kAN'T sTAnD Dis ShIeT eIthEr WeN pPlZ tyPe aNd SpeLl thIngS alL KrAzY.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Feb 21, 2009)

"I aint got none".


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 21, 2009)

I haven't read the whole thread but I hate it when people say "aft" instead of afternoon and "din" instead of dinner!!! It just annoys me so much and I have no idea why


----------



## Septemba (Feb 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_the worst ones are the old men who come in my shop and say 'right then duckie!' duck is bad and duckie is terrible!!!!!_

 






 But I can forgive anything said with that gorgeous accent!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I haven't read the whole thread but I hate it when people say "aft" instead of afternoon and "din" instead of dinner!!! It just annoys me so much and I have no idea why_

 
Yes, meet my aunt... lun = lunch, geez it's a single syllable... does it have to be shortened!


----------



## Rennah (Feb 21, 2009)

The stupid phrases my mom makes up annoy me...

"Are you joking me?"
"Fabulicious!"


----------



## Dr_Girlfriend (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_I cant stand when people say 

" (insert Noun) Is the Sex " 

This makes no sense, and makes you sound like an idiot._

 
Oh my God! My sentiments exactly.  That one and "ya know what I'm sayin'" after every sentence.  I had an interview for a new technician at my pharmacy.  I'd ask a question and she'd was just "uh... ummm.... blah blah comment... ya know what I'm sayin'?"  Yes hun, I know what you're saying.  I'm not deaf or dumb.


----------



## k.a.t (Feb 24, 2009)

My friend says 'brung' instead of 'brought' - drives me crazy, and yes I've told her many times but to no avail.


----------



## Willa (Feb 24, 2009)

I try sooooo much not to make these mistakes when I write or speak english 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Reading all of you reminds me how bad people can also write in french, it's ridiculous. They sometimes invent words!!!


----------



## Urbana (Feb 27, 2009)

'thats the way i am, and you have to like it'
sorry?????????????? must i??? no! i hate it when ppl are rude and they say that phrase and its like i have to listen to their rude coments. no please, you better change your ways and have some respect!!!


----------



## Rosario (Feb 27, 2009)

People trying to sound smart but using the word BASICALLY too much!
or the word dude at the end of every freaken sentence!!!!!!!


----------



## Lyssah (Feb 28, 2009)

I used to be in customer service for like 2.5 years and I hated hearing;
referred to as "love"
or really feral people say "at the end of the day...." a lot. 
I had one customer everything was;

"but at the end of the day, how does that help me? at the end of the day, I'm still left without [product], and at the end of the day, your just doing your job...blah, blah blah... etc."

*cringe*


----------



## Lyssah (Feb 28, 2009)

oh and in my area people tend to say free instead of three! little bit of a difference.


----------



## Larkin (Feb 28, 2009)

*"Hot Mess"        *


----------



## Leven (Feb 28, 2009)

fabulous


----------



## kittykit (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rosario* 

 
_People trying to sound smart but using the word BASICALLY too much!
or the word dude at the end of every freaken sentence!!!!!!!_

 
That is so annoying!! 'Basically it's like........... basically......' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Using the F word in business meetings drive me insane! It's really offensive especially when there are ladies sitting in the meeting room.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Mar 2, 2009)

I hate the overuse of LOL and especially hate lolllllllzzzzz.

'Soz' makes me cringe too.


----------



## florabundance (Mar 3, 2009)

Overuse of "literally".
"I'm literally speechless". 
"I'm literally dying".
- well clearly you're not.


----------



## Hilly (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm going to defend the pluralization of stores because in Chicago- that's just how we all say it! LOL


----------



## Hilly (Mar 3, 2009)

Using "finna".
UGHHHHHH...
I work with adults who use it all the time in their normal vocab. Yikes!


----------



## sharkbytes (Mar 3, 2009)

"I'm not gonna lie" to preface sentences that have nothing to do with professing the truth. 

For example, "I'm not gonna lie, I love this lipgloss."  Oh really?  Had you not started the sentence that way, I'd have figured you were full of crap.  Or, "I'm not gonna lie, it's freezing out today!"  If you were in fact lying, it'd be pretty easy to just check the temp.  It's just such a stupid expression that somehow has wormed it's way into a lot of people's vernacular.  Blehhhh!


----------



## Brittni (Mar 3, 2009)

"GET ER DONE" or whatever the f$%K it is. Anyone who says that I just think is ignorant and annoying. I don't know why, it just bothers me.

Online when people type "wat"... "wats up. wat is going on. wat are you talking about?"

wHat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jennifer. (Mar 3, 2009)

geez, i could probably make up a never ending list of these but right now i'm gonna go with 'hot mess'.  for some reason that description makes me cringe every time i read/hear it.  

it almost killed me to type that.  haha


----------



## cheapglamour (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *medusalox* 

 
_
I also have a friend who routinely mispronounces words. I think she uses the words to appear more intelligent, but it backfires. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I hate when people do that. I've learned to not correct them, because when I do, I come across like a supreme bitch. Ehhh. Just this week she has mispronounced 'ingenue', 'empathy', and 'mentality'....or in her case, 'in-jen-you', 'ihmpatty', and 'mantality'. I cringe._

 

I hate that!


----------



## cheapglamour (Mar 3, 2009)

I may be from Texas but I hate when people say "I'm fixin' to"

or when my dad says "red eye?" as in ready? That drives me insane! And it is so embarrassing in public!

Also when people say "what's good?"


----------



## Esme (Mar 4, 2009)

You can't have your cake and eat it, too means after you eat it, you can't have it anymore, cause you ate it! But, I agree, it is pretty stupid. anyway.
And when someone says, I am literally going to die, I ask, "Promise?"
or, if they say, "Do you want to know the truth?" or some such, I say, "So, you lie the rest of the time?" or something along those lines.


----------



## MACForME (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_Overuse of "literally".
"I'm literally speechless". 
"I'm literally dying".
- well clearly you're not._

 

Ah! 
Add the word "ACTUALLY" to this list..

I'm actually.....
No, actually...

then we have the ever-famous "BASICALLY"..

I'm basically....
No, basically...

Actually, I'm basically going crazy!

I live in New Jersey.
We do NOT SAY JOY-ZEE, Its New Jersey
We do NOT SAY NEW-AHRK, its Newark, (Nooorrk)

WE do however have an accent, and yes thank you, to the salesperson who called me from CHICAHHHGO that said "oh, you must be in NJ from they way you TAAWWWK" (insert mocking tone here)

ANd then we have, to make mattes WORSE:

BIRF-DAY
there is not an F in there.

Uber and or Hella
Uber-Loud
or HELLA Annoying
(yea, you are uber-hella annoying!)

Or- ending a sentence in "YO"
"i'm workin, yo"


----------



## lafemmenoir (Mar 18, 2009)

I am so *done* with the term *HATER*.  It has become an epidemic.  For example, if I don't like something or someone, I'm not hating.  Maybe I just don't like the colour, food, place, etc. But it seems like it's become a default term to people everywhere to justify why people don't like their makeup style, their clothing style, their youtube channel.
If I "hate" on someone, as the term originated people hated on each other for no reason other than spite, mean spiritedness et al. Now you can't have an opinion without being labeled a "hater."  Trust me, if I don't like something, I don't like it, I don't want to be you, have what you have etc., I am fine with myself.


----------



## brianjenny17 (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACForME* 

 
_I must join in.
Some things I hear that are just maddening:

Ahem:

*I gots it!
*We's goin'-
*I's is- or - We's is, what happened to I am or We are?
*She done got preganant (preg A nant) did we forget its pregnant?
*Its My birFday (when yo mama done birf'd you?)
*wuzzgood ma?
*My car was stoled / Someone stoled it. Oh, so your car was stolEN? Or someone stole it? UGHHHHHH!!!!
*Its worser-
*We's droved to da bar. We's? Droved? 

Yes, I live in NJ, and the worst thing about it is everyone thinks we say JOISEY.. We don't. We do have obvious accents.. The only place that has an issue with the letter R is New England._

 
I deal with the same thing. I'm from NJ and constantly hear people ask me to say certain things. Yes I saw "caw-fee" for coffee, "frawg" for frog and "tawlk" for talk but your pronunciation sounds different then what I am accustomed to as well.

Another one I hate is when people say "true story" after they are done with telling me something. Like "She hit him in the face, true story". I don't think your lying so there is no reason to justify further.


----------

